# Snorting Ambien



## Oxydiazecontin

*Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?

I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol


----------



## Stargazer59

I hallucinate if i stay up on them...


----------



## AcidRain

wow i didnt know you could. . whats the diff between eating it?


----------



## Hoss

I have never snorted them, but as such I have heard it burns like HELL. I am not totally against it, though. 50mg oral is the highest I believe I have delved into. Curious.


----------



## Stargazer59

if you snort two of them and you can stay up, you can hallucinate.. i was talking to someone on the couch that wasnt even there... lol.. never again..


----------



## brutus

Ambien hurts like hell to snort. I would never willingly rail that shit again in my life. I strongly advise against it.


----------



## AcidRain

how does it compare with the 2c-'s in terms of burn?


----------



## Aries

Stargazer59 said:
			
		

> if you snort two of them and you can stay up, you can hallucinate.. i was talking to someone on the couch that wasnt even there... lol.. never again..



LOL...I had a similar experience after snorting some ambien (I was hesitant-but never one to turn down a new experience...)  I wouldn't say I was awake-more like conscious stupor.  My friend morphed into a long lost love of mine that I hadn't seen in 5 years. I had plenty to say to this "lost love" and I assure you I did say them. I don't remember much, as I was sure it was a dream, but apparently it wasnt.  Never again for me either...


----------



## Elinisti

Ambien is more effective and even a bit euphoric when snorted. I get a slightly similar feeling from ritalin for a while and it has a deliriant and amanita feeling to it. Very fun medicine. Great when you have been up several days or during the comedown of any chemical. It doesn't feel as nice when eaten but gets you as fucked up. It is easy not to fall sleep on ambien. Music and not going to bed is enough for me.


----------



## jasoncrest

I find it quite strong sublingually. 
If it burns when you snort it I think it's not worth.


----------



## klowns

zolpidem works fantasticaly nasaly but burns like hell: for the first line or 2. after that it is kind enough to numb your nos and you cant even feel the other 15 pills going up there lol.
compared to 2c's?  well ivee snorted 2c-e and 2c-i and i didnt think it was THAT bad. it was bad for a minute but you snort some 2c-e and it burns bad for like 5 seconds but then your walls have come to life and your speeding like a mother fucker so you arent paying any attention to your nose.
i feel ambien is equaly effective oraly or nasaly.
provided there is NO food, and hopefuly no caffeine or nicotine right in your system.
yeah its once in a rare blue moon anymore for me that ambien will cause me to hallucenate (the reason i fell in love with it so many years ago) but, it still has this great, almost robotussin except hella cleanish feeling to me.  its like your on benzos, and very much disssociated in my opinion. my brother, (who doesnt take kpin anymore) hallucenates BALLS everytime still, and if i can manage to get off kpin for one week (very hard ive been on it for 6 years? somethign like that) then i will hallucenate hard off zolpidem. beautiful.  but even so, i still always like it, and at very least, it makes me feel kind of stoned, and anxiolitic.
peace


----------



## Oxydiazecontin

Burn or no burn... I think its cool... definitely not normal.. lol


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sonofabitch oxydiazecontin, i thought i was being clever/original. though i think yours is more a favorite combo? i just tried to get all the good ones in there.


----------



## Piper methysticum

Out of sheer curiousity and boredom, I decided to try insufflating Ambien, as I have come to enjoy it orally.  I have grown out of the stage of "snorting pills," but like I said, I am extremely bored (been on house arrest for a month).  It didn't burn as bad as people said, but it does have a nasty drip. 

My conclusion:  The effect is just as intense when taken orally, but there is slightly more euphoria.  I am going to lay down and browse my darkened room to get in tune with whatever it is that Ambien does.  I can never describe its hallucinogenic effect.  I just like it.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Stargazer59 said:
			
		

> I hallucinate if i stay up on them...


thats happened to me lol

but IMO i would just swallow it


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

So far I have ingested 50mg nasally and 90mg orally in the last few hours and I feel stone cold sober.


----------



## brutus

Snorting ambien burns like a mother fucker.


----------



## narutokun

omen_owen mk2 said:
			
		

> So far I have ingested 50mg nasally and 90mg orally in the last few hours and I feel stone cold sober.



lmao same here i wish i could hallucinate on zolpidem the max i get is color distortions which aren't even fun 
and yeah snorting it burns like hell. it burns as bad as snorting a midazolam pill.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

narutokun said:
			
		

> lmao same here i wish i could hallucinate on zolpidem the max i get is color distortions which aren't even fun
> and yeah snorting it burns like hell. it burns as bad as snorting a midazolam pill.



I didn't find the burn bad at all really.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

wiggi said:
			
		

> Snorting ambien burns like a mother fucker.




I'd go for 2C-B, that's a small step.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Bunch of pussies, I railed a 30mg line and it barely touched the sides.  If you think this is pain, snoert some 2CB, that'll put thigs in perspective.


----------



## AmbientDreamer

The finer you chop the ambien up, the less it will burn. A lot of the pain is just from  sharp, uncrushed fragments of the pill. The bioavailability of ambien intranasally isn't very good compared to when taken oral, but you do get a much stronger rush from it when snorted.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I guess I was just expecting too much from this drug.  I did 400mg (from a reliable pharmacy) last night and wasn't really mashed at all

Time for the needles I think.


----------



## zigzag| dta

damn 400mg


----------



## manic_panic

I've never snorted ambien but like ten minutes ago aquired 20mg. i plan to take it sublingually or intranasally. i'll let you know how it went lol... . last time i took ambien by mouth it didn't really do anything to me. 

oneLove..
-Manic


----------



## AnewMan

try it rectal. 20mg puts me into a dreamy state.


----------



## manic_panic

too late. never shoved any drugs up my ass but im sure its highly effective. i took 20mg orally and drank some good redwine smoked some cigarettes and felt pretty good, then fell asleep and had a trippy ass dream... that shit was nutz.


----------



## vicodelicious

After snorting one half of an ambien, i will never put that chemcial within 10 feet of my nasal passages ever again. worst.burn.ever.


----------



## jdizzle

I love it. Kicks in faster so the fun starts quicker. I love looking out at my view of the city when I have bumped Ambien. It looks like some fucking impressionist/ modern art painting photograph thing. 

2 thumbs up


----------



## dreworthedrew

stupid, dont snort it thats dumb. how about i go snort some ty PM.


----------



## narutokun

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> damn 400mg



i think he meant 40mg :x


----------



## mikemikemike

dreworthedrew said:
			
		

> stupid, dont snort it thats dumb. how about i go snort some ty PM.



TY pm(acetaminophen/ diphenhydramine ) and Zolpidem are nothing alike, what are you talking about? That post is dumber than putting ty pm up your nose


----------



## dreworthedrew

ooooooo my bad got my pills mixed up.  o and arnt you in the wrong thread. let me remind you this is OD not steroid stuff so take your juice head over there... arrrrrrnold.


----------



## mikemikemike

dreworthedrew said:
			
		

> ooooooo my bad got my pills mixed up.  o and arnt you in the wrong thread. let me remind you this is OD not steroid stuff so take your juice head over there... arrrrrrnold.



You have beef with the governator, take that up with him.  I will continue to use him at his prime as my avatar. What pills did you have them mixed up with? Enlighten us.


----------



## dreworthedrew

Ambien is the brand name for zolpidem tartrate, a non-benzodiazepine hypnotic of the imidazopyridine class, available in 5 and 10 mg strength tablets for oral administration. Its chemical name is: N,N,6-trimethyl-2-p-tolyl-imidazo[1,2- a]pyridine-3-acetamide L-(+)-tartrate. TY PM basicly does the same thing. PUTS YOU TO SLEEP!!!!!!


----------



## Madhatter4

I abused Ambien for years.  Most of the time I would snort it because the effects would be instant.  As other people have stated Ambien does burn like hell when you snort it but after the first pill goes up the second and third doesnt hurt half as bad.  From my years of expierence with this pharm I found towards the end of my addiction that less is more.  What I mean is in the past I would just keep on snorting them on and off all night and sometimes the trip would become nasty.  On the other hand if I limited myself to only 20mgs I always has a positive trip.......  %)


----------



## mr_mojo

If you take 10mg orally before, wait perhaps 15 minutes, then rail the rest of your dose I found that I didn't even feel it going up, though I could definitely taste it.

This drug would be outstandingly fun if it wasn't for the amnesia, IMO. With the amnesia it's fairly pointless.


----------



## Pothedd

i don't like snorting things that burn. coke's the only thing good to snort. doxylamine doesn't work unless i snort it though, but that doesn't really burn either. what i'm wondering is if you could just parachute the ambien and if that would work as well as snorting it.


----------



## Madhatter4

Pothedd said:
			
		

> what i'm wondering is if you could just parachute the ambien and if that would work as well as snorting it.



^^^Nothing does the job as well as snorting it.....


----------



## PureLife

IV ambien felt nothing like oral or nasally. It's absolutely dreamy. heheehe.


----------



## Pothedd

Madhatter4 said:
			
		

> ^^^Nothing does the job as well as snorting it.....


well is it actually entering the bloodstream through the nasal capillaries or is it just dripping down into your stomach anyway?


----------



## Madhatter4

Pothedd said:
			
		

> well is it actually entering the bloodstream through the nasal capillaries or is it just dripping down into your stomach anyway?



^^^Im about 99% sure that it enters the bloodstream through the nasal capillaries


----------



## AdOgG0911

narutokun said:
			
		

> i think he meant 40mg :x



I don't think so, in an earlier post he had already taken 140mg

I dunno how you can take that much and still be functional the next day though.  I never really liked ambien that much, its ok I guess if you don't have any real drugs at the time.  I think next time I fill my script I'll go get some nitrous and try that with it.


----------



## Madhatter4

AdOgG0911 said:
			
		

> I think next time I fill my script I'll go get some nitrous and try that with it.



^^^Best idea Ive heard in a long time%)


----------



## Adrenochrome

you're a bunch of pussies i've done upwords of 65mg in a night, and with heroin and alcohol and weed to boot,
All I remember is a bowl crumbing in my hands, a few times, and me laughing my ass off cause I didn't understand that it was a cley bowl, LOL, total mindfuck!


----------



## Adrenochrome

Madhatter4 said:
			
		

> ^^^Im about 99% sure that it enters the bloodstream through the nasal capillaries



If you snort it correctly it diffuses through a thin layer of epithelial tissue and enter the cardiovascular system through capillaries.


----------



## Pothedd

Adrenochrome said:
			
		

> If you snort it correctly it diffuses through a thin layer of epithelial tissue and enter the cardiovascular system through capillaries.


well then, that does indeed make it worth it.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> damn 400mg



Yup, it was taken over the course of a good few hours but it didn't even make me sleepy, just made me want to drink loads of alcohol.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

omen_owen mk2 said:
			
		

> Bunch of pussies, I railed a 30mg line and it barely touched the sides.  If you think this is pain, snoert some 2CB, that'll put things in perspective.





			
				omen_owen mk2 said:
			
		

> I guess I was just expecting too much from this drug.  I did 400mg (from a reliable pharmacy) last night and wasn't really mashed at all
> 
> Time for the needles I think.


And the award for *Most Responsible BL Mod goes to.....*


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

narutokun said:
			
		

> i think he meant 40mg :x



Nope, I did mean 400mg.



			
				HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> And the award for *Most Responsible BL Mod goes to.....*




Hah, there's far worse than me!  If I was responsible then I wouldn't be in the position to be a mod (I certainly wouldn't have as much experience with drugs)I don't think, you learn a lot from making mistakes!  The first thing you quoted was just me being facetious (and drunk  ), although it is true!


----------



## dreworthedrew

400 mg wow, trip much............


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

dreworthedrew said:
			
		

> 400 mg wow, trip much............




Not a jot, it barely had any effect.  Hallucinations are a side-effecct only present with some people, and I certainly wouldn't take zolpidem with the intention of tripping.


----------



## thugpassion

People here are crazy! snorting huge amounts of ambien? Get ahold of yourselves its just ambien.


----------



## _alprazoLateralus_

PureLife said:


> IV ambien felt nothing like oral or nasally. It's absolutely dreamy. heheehe.



What's a good dose to bang?


----------



## Ashley99456

Yeah it burns but i love them and my advice if you do it dont take too much ... :D


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fuk ambien that stuff is so weird. I was on about 25mg once and could of swore i was in a bean factory. Cans of beans everywhere is what i was seeing. Also woke up in my driveway with my car running and having random conversations with noone. I used to be prescribed to it and i made my dr take me off that shit.


----------



## JahRed24x

I think snorting ambien makes it kick in WAY faster (like a 2mins) and it hits u like a rush also. Snorting it also gives you a little bit more euphoria and fucks you up a lot more.. I've also noticed that the amnesia is a lot worse when snorting ambien...but then again i usually snort an Ambien and eat a few... but overall I think snorting ambien is fun and defiantly hits hard with a nice mellow rush.. So yeah i like snorting ambien and I think it is different then eating it..

Plus a lot of times i got food in my stomach so i have to snort it b4 bed otherwise i've noticed ambien doesn't work hardly at all if you have anything in ur stomach...


----------



## oh-pana321

i dont think snorting ambien has any better effects than popping them, except for a bad ass burn

i fucked with amnien alot, and when i was fucked up a few times i snort them jjust for the fuck of it.

and dont make tge mistake i made, by dosing 2 at a time

my left hand is numb due to nerve damage, and i ended up stabbing my hand repeatedly and recorded it on my phone. i was stubling everywhere, and knocked overmy trassh can, then my mom heard and came down, and told me what i took and i said ambien and neurontin, but my words were slurred as fuck, so she told me to sleep. then shes like what happened to your hand? then i said i dont know and she said there was probably a shaep thing in the garvage. i passed outafter that

i woke up the next day to a phone call from my mom aaskin if im okay, and im like yeah.. why wouldnt i be? cause icompletely forgptten about the previous night, then shes like is your hand still bleeding? and im like what the gell?? so i look at my hand And its fuckin cut up and had a few really deep wounds. it freaked me the fuck out, and as the day went  on i starte remembering [srts of th night.

then i was at therapy, and i had a feeling that i recorded myself, and of course i look at my phone only to find videos of me looking really fucked up, like a fuckin zombiee, repeatedly stabbing my hand. 

itr was so fucked up, i coldnt watch the whole thing, so i deleted trhem. there were about 5

i still have the scars which is a traumatizubg reminedr of jmy stupidity

excuse my typos. i smoked some fiirrree ass bud today for the first time in months, and i found 2 fentanyl patches in my drawre which is good casuse ive been withdrawing bad, so i smoked half of one, and pu the other half in my mouh fp r sublingual ise. my first time with opiates + weed

plus, my lef hands paralyzed so im typin with  hand inb the dark


----------



## dmopz

Ambien is the devil IMO.  Fine every now and then but take it every night for two years and the w/d is a bitch (was in my case anyways).   I felt like I was going crazy after stopping suddenly, not to mention couldn't sleep for shit, worse than before I started it...

As far as snorting it, was fine-kinda like snorting some generic hydrocodone, just gummed up in my nose and burned slightly.


----------



## gismar

i dont know why but ambien completely lost its effect on me wheter snorted or eaten.. i eat two and snort one and nothing. maybe because im on 1-2mg kpins and lexapro?? or i just deleveoped tolerance really quick (never took them for a prolonged period of time, but there where days where i took like 6 in a night)


----------



## wakeborder556

I took 10mg last night orally and i tripped to the point of discomfort.  I felt like i was some where else like in a situation with people and i could hear them talking and stuff.  I did some googling and there seems to some what of a consensous that SSRIs add to the hallucinogenic effects of zolpidem.  Its weird because i have taken it several times before with maybe some mild CEV but last night sucked.


----------



## Swift Serenity

i snorted 30mg once. 

but 10-20mg is nice


----------



## nikc

The past week or so I've been snorting them. I think it's 100x better than eating..just my opinion. With me, I barely feel it coming on, and when it's there I only feel it for like 20 mins, then it's gone.

It does burn, but it's not the worst thing ever. Just have a lit cigarette (if you smoke) and something to drink handy. I love it.

Last night we did it (only 10mg)..right afterward we went outside and I was leaning against a truck..felt like it was swaying like a boat on water. Could barely stand, walk, talk..for about 2 hrs. It was nice because there was a bunch of bullshit going on, and I didn't have to deal with it!


----------



## 3dmusic

I find ambien loses its effects if taken too many times.
Breaks keeps the experience nice and fresh, not that I intentionally stay awake, you understand. 
To me, it has, in low doses, similarities to ketamine. The floaty wobbliness, and oddness, and euphoria.
Everything seems to wave, and many times, I can feel a presence, when there is none, apparently common on ambien.
Regular snorting would scare me, I would feel like I am playing with fire.
Curiosity, however, has occasioned me to experiment with this novel way.
I did it when I was coming down off an E, and all I can say is "far out, man" twas a bit scatty though.

The ambien I had was a 5mg, circular, white pill, and when ground into snorting powder, there were flakes, which was the thin, outer coating of the pill. These would not rack up to a talcum consistancy.
A wee bit uncomfortable, but only momentarily.
I have yet to try one, up the hooter, on its own, with no other drugs.


----------



## Unknown

Ambien is a crazy drug. I first tried it orally, and it didnt work at all. Then I started snorting it. It burns like nothing ive ever experienced (even made me cry). One night, I somewhat blacked out, and IVed a pill after snorting it. It was amazing, but I went from partial blackout to full. I woke up with food wrappers and a messy bedroom. IMO, IVing ambien is the best (not to ur body of course). The only issue with this is the blackouts.


----------



## Pillthrill

I just ate 40mg and feel nothing... did so 2 hours ago....


----------



## monstanoodle

william1985 said:


> One night, I somewhat blacked out, and IVed a pill after snorting it. It was amazing, but I went from partial blackout to full. I woke up with food wrappers and a messy bedroom. IMO, IVing ambien is the best (not to ur body of course). The only issue with this is the blackouts.



I've never IV'd anything at all, but if I were to, and had the correct equipment, Zolpidem would be high up there on my list. Just purely for curiosity's sake ^_^

Snorting definitely brings more of an element of euphoria, and I guess a slight rush.
I'd usually eat 10-20mg and then snort 10mg in 2 sittings. Tis luuurvly 
Burns like a chili and loses it's magic quickly though.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'll try another way and see what happens.


----------



## Unknown

monstanoodle said:


> I've never IV'd anything at all, but if I were to, and had the correct equipment, Zolpidem would be high up there on my list. Just purely for curiosity's sake ^_^
> 
> Snorting definitely brings more of an element of euphoria, and I guess a slight rush.
> I'd usually eat 10-20mg and then snort 10mg in 2 sittings. Tis luuurvly
> Burns like a chili and loses it's magic quickly though.



I dont even get a rush when I IV it. Its like one second im normal, then BLAM, i think my TV is talking to me. I only do 10mg at a time.


----------



## toomuchpain

you dont need to snort ambien to hallucinate, the first time i hallucinated on ambien i was driving, lol, and i dont recommend that, but it was fun


----------



## ajc1213

*Ambien is a trip*

The first time i tried it (12.5mg) by just swallowing and I had a good nights sleep.
Second night I licked the coating off and popped 2 and a xax and got wasted. I felt drunk ass hell and did rediculous things, but i thought i was in a dream...unfortunately it was real my friends said the next day lol
And tonight i licked the coating off 2 and swallowed 1 and snorted the other and i must say im feeling pretty good right now lolhttp://i.bluelight.ru/s/mad.gif


----------



## JSpecMugen

Please be careful when you're "using" Ambien. 

It is fun... It's a hypnotic or something like. Gives you a very fun and boisterous feeling, but heed my warning.

My girl got a call in the afternoon a few weeks back about her grandmother passing away, and had nothing else to cool our nerves. She had just filled a script of 30 12.5mg generics (I think that's the dosage... can't remember) and she started off taking a couple to get a decent buzz. Four hours later I come across the bottle and found she had taken upwards of 10 over the hours. She was close to emergency room OD. Unable to communicate or keep coherent thoughts and worried the hell out of me.

If you're going to play with Ambien, just be careful. Also someone posted to stay away from cars...

Stay away from cars!!!!


----------



## halfstride

AnewMan said:


> try it rectal. 20mg puts me into a dreamy state.



hahaha never. even if it gave me an amazing headrush


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Well I popped two ten mg of Ambien one time, then after that I started to get a little foggy, so then I chopped up a 10 mg pill into two lines, snorted that, and didn't burn at all. Then I went on messenger and stumbled to my room somehow....


----------



## SmushyPillows

wiggi said:


> Snorting ambien burns like a mother fucker.



If you've had several drinks, you don't feel the burn ... just sayin ...


----------



## SmushyPillows

Stay away from anything mechanical or metal !!!! ... Or sharp!~!!!


jspecmugen said:


> please be careful when you're "using" ambien.
> 
> It is fun... It's a hypnotic or something like. Gives you a very fun and boisterous feeling, but heed my warning.
> 
> My girl got a call in the afternoon a few weeks back about her grandmother passing away, and had nothing else to cool our nerves. She had just filled a script of 30 12.5mg generics (i think that's the dosage... Can't remember) and she started off taking a couple to get a decent buzz. Four hours later i come across the bottle and found she had taken upwards of 10 over the hours. She was close to emergency room od. Unable to communicate or keep coherent thoughts and worried the hell out of me.
> 
> If you're going to play with ambien, just be careful. Also someone posted to stay away from cars...
> 
> Stay away from cars!!!!


----------



## SoulScraps

Humm, seems there is someto this, it can be sold in the cleaning section of stores....windows...floors...oh and brainwipes. ever had that dirty feeling rolling around in your dome? Brain wipe it out .


----------



## jksr1

*can you smoke it?*

anybody tried


----------



## Larson0

i would advise against smoking ambien, or any pill. taking it orally is enough, but if you need that extra kick, snort or plug it. i dont have any evidence to back it up, but something tells me smoking a sleeping pill is 10 times dumber than smoking banana peels.


----------



## barnstable84

Hoss said:


> I have never snorted them, but as such I have heard it burns like HELL. I am not totally against it, though. 50mg oral is the highest I believe I have delved into. Curious.



I found it hurt like a bitch to snort, but it was different depending on the brand. I was using generic brands where some pills seemed to be more filler than drug, so the amount you'd have to snort would be larger, which is a pain because the burning is so bad that you have to really work upto snorting it, let alone having to have a few goes at it to get it all in.

I found crushing the pills and plugging them with warm water is the best method. They kick in almost instantly and they last longer and you need less to feel good.


----------



## leiphos

ambien is a blackout drug, ime


----------



## PinK~cloud

omen_owen mk2 said:


> So far I have ingested 50mg nasally and 90mg orally in the last few hours and I feel stone cold sober.


you must be either a regular ambien user or a regular benzo user.  if you're neither of those, you're broken.


----------



## Supeudol

Why the hell hasn't this thread been closed?  You don't snort ANY pills, they aren't made for snorting, you eat them or chew them.  Its just like the idiots on here who think you get higher from snorting oxy's than you do by chewing them.  Don't snort pills period, its stupid, it will fuckup your nose.


----------



## lilnesbomb

*snorting ambien, great experience*

I tried it for the first time not too long ago and I would describe it as almost tranquil. My arms and legs felt heavy and almost numb. Didn't hallucinate because I couldn't stay up because well, it obviously makes you tired. I was playing xbox on it too and I was shooting people that weren't even there.


----------



## MistaJeff

I've plugged and snorted ambien. I like taking it orally the best. It kicks in within 15 minutes, I don't need it to be any faster than that.


----------



## Ne0

So would plugging feel the same like I.Vin it?


----------



## delsymfan

Yeah its a very fast acting pill orally, you truly dont need to blow it. 

I find that it does burn like a bitch when you take the first one snorted, but after you've had say two oral and then add a snorted one, you really dont feel that 3rd one lol. You're pretty much gone by that point.


----------



## MistaJeff

Ne0 said:


> So would plugging feel the same like I.Vin it?



I've never shot anything so I don't know for sure. I think you'd feel it instantly if you shot it, plugging it took a whole 3 minutes for me to feel it. And DON'T smoke ambien, that's just a bad idea.


----------



## sewnshut

I've become well-acquainted with Ambien and have a fairly sizable script for it, so I've had lots of opportunity to experiment with varying doses and have found that THE MOST IMPORTANT THING is to make sure you take it on an empty stomach, as recommended per manufacturer instructions.  I've found taking it after eating can cut effectiveness by as much as a third (you need three times the dose to get the same amount of recreational value).  It will work plenty quickly if simply swallowed, there is really no need to snort or smoke it (and there isn't for most pills).
     I've taken Ambien enough to reduce the chance of amnesia and have come to really appreciate the details in an Ambien high, its like nothing else and can be very enjoyable - and also very bizarre


----------



## erin727

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



***I agree...  doesn't hurt so bad when snorting-- maybe just try a little at a time.  It WILL help you sleep, so as suggested, do not attempt to drive while on it.

Otherwise, have a great time "nodding out" and go to bed safely.  


xoxoxox   ***


----------



## CiscoTM

snorting ambien is one of my fav pills to blow, i suggest blowing 6x5mg and a few rum and coke's and a strip club. just dont take 2 much money, u will forget were all ur money went the next day... at least i did.

any one take orally before and do some sleep walking, and find out the next day from ur buddys? I hear it happens a lot with ambien.


----------



## den3ial

CiscoTM said:


> snorting ambien is one of my fav pills to blow, i suggest blowing 6x5mg and a few rum and coke's and a strip club.



this is the worst advice ever given.


----------



## CiscoTM

den3ial said:


> this is the worst advice ever given.




which part? The blowing, the alcohol or the strip club?


----------



## Opiate 420

Interesting this drug sounds like somethin I should try since I have 2 10mg's layin around, whats a good starting dose? never taken ambien but I have taken Xanax a decent amount just never became addicted/dependent on it. I was thinking 10mg? maybe 15? I cant decide If I wanna snort or pop, people say good things about both, anyone know BA of oral vs nasal vs rectal?


----------



## ControlDenied

fak... ive taken like every benzo under the sun. maybe even more than j. crest? (well!? Have at ye!)

i have a tiny bit of ambien, but its a little likea weak xanax (which i dont like too much), estzolam which is very weak; Rohypnol is my favourite, along with valium. (broazepam, nitrazepam. and clonazepam not quite as much IMO)


----------



## drunken_etard

hydroazuanacaine said:


> sonofabitch oxydiazecontin, i thought i was being clever/original. though i think yours is more a favorite combo? i just tried to get all the good ones in there.



coke sucks though...But with my name i dont really take either of the drugs that I suggest with my name. I hardly drink and never take E anymore.


----------



## mikemikemike

dreworthedrew said:


> ooooooo my bad got my pills mixed up.  o and arnt you in the wrong thread. let me remind you this is OD not steroid stuff so take your juice head over there... arrrrrrnold.



Lol, I'm 5'9" 157lbs and don't work out.


----------



## leiphos

Eating Ambien is bad enough. One time I blacked out and woke my dad up in the middle of the night. I apparently told him that my room had been taken over by lizard people. I then proceeded to offer him some Ambien...


----------



## subisjustokay

Why would someone even want to snort or smoke AMBIEN!?


----------



## junglist15

lol alcohol and ambien is not recommended


----------



## chrisinabox

What is wrong with all of you people? You can't be serious. Smoking, snorting Ambien? What is with people doing stupid things will pills nowadays? Ambien, like many other pharmaceuticals, has a great oral bio so there is no point in snorting the pill, unless you like looking like a fucking retard who thinks he is cool cause he is snorting something.


----------



## soundsystem00

Just got my script filled for 30 10mg ambien! I love those thing! But yes, it is very easy to over do it.. I have found myself taking 10 without realizing it. I did not go to the hospital or anything, and didnt even notice any negative effects for 24 hours... but then, killer migrane. The migrane was so bad i wanted to die, and the migrane induced vomiting. I threw up for like 48 hours straight.. So yeah, if your gonna take ambien recreationally, dont take more than 50mg tops.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

drunken_etard said:


> coke sucks though...But with my name i dont really take either of the drugs that I suggest with my name. I hardly drink and never take E anymore.



haha, weird to read someone's recent response to a post you made years ago. and (quality) coke is not a good thing to do, but i certainly wouldn't say it sucks.



chrisinabox said:


> What is wrong with all of you people? You can't be serious. Smoking, snorting Ambien? What is with people doing stupid things will pills nowadays? Ambien, like many other pharmaceuticals, has a great oral bio so there is no point in snorting the pill, unless you like looking like a fucking retard who thinks he is cool cause he is snorting something.


haha, there is no point in being nasty and pompous toward your fellow bluelighters


----------



## chrisinabox

^it is when they are being straight up stupid. some of these people know better, and they still do it! Plus, i don't think i was being that nasty or pompous.


----------



## Dankycodone

^ Agree people that smoke pills need a little flame lmao. But really common people have some common since why snort a sleeping pill that burns like a bitch and kicks in 10-30 minutes?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

chrisinabox said:


> some of these people know better, and they still do it!



just about everyone on here has a habit the continue despite knowing better. you have a poppy as an icon; you don't happen to regularly dissolve and inject powder you buy from criminals directly into your circulatory system, do you? 



chrisinabox said:


> Plus, i don't think i was being that nasty or pompous.



"what is wrong with you people?" "fucking retard." whatever, present yourself and speak however you wish.


----------



## chrisinabox

hydroazuanacaine said:


> *just about everyone on here has a habit the continue despite knowing better. *you have a poppy as an icon; *you don't happen to regularly dissolve and inject powder you buy from criminals directly into your circulatory system, do you? *
> 
> 
> "what is wrong with you people?" "fucking retard." whatever, present yourself and speak however you wish.



Yes, you are correct. Alot of people on here have problems and continue to use despite knowing better. But the difference between them and these people is that these people are doing something that is wasteful and pointless because of various reasons. For example, people inject heroin even though it is bad for them, but at least they are doing something that actually gets them high and doesn't waste any of the drug, etc...

Snorting a pill is pointless for most pills because the oral bioavailability for most pills is so high, that there is no need to snort pills, and it doesn't get you any higher and in some cases gets you less high, but yet people do it stupidly.

People that inject heroin aren't doing it when there is another ROA that could get them equally as high or more high.

Smoking a pill is sooo wasteful because it just destroys nearly all of the drug. Not to mention they are smoking all the inactive fillers in the pills. And they are doing this while they could be doing another ROA that would do the same or better!!

Now as for your question, no, i do not inject heroin. I am on Suboxone and have been for 15 months now. 

Also, i don't think typing a "cuss word" makes me nasty or pompous but to each his own.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

no doubt, smoking an ambien would be silly. I imagine snorting them more than once would be too. my reason for giving you flack was more out of annoyance in hearing so many bluelighters mindlessly repeating how "fucking retarded" the content of another person's earnest question is, especially because it's usually just because that's what they have heard on bluelight. and because i was bored. but all the sudden you don't sound so mindless. you had me fooled. 

at least you didn't mention how "you can snort anything, even _some non-drug, (e.g. chalk)_, but that doesn't mean you should."


----------



## chrisinabox

^no problem. i definitely don't just repeat stuff because other people do.


----------



## lazydullard

Smoking ambien would probably feel better than eating it. Snorting it feels better than eating it.

Smoking crack is better than snorting coke. The faster it hits, the better it feels. Shooting ambien was a fad for a while. Spose to be pretty euphoric. Sometimes I think about trying it.

When you snort ambien, the 'comeup' goes from minute 2 to minute 10, instead of like eating it, which starts at like minute 8 and lasts up to 30 minutes. I always have a good smile on my face when I snort it. And usually end up in a blackout when it peaks, then I chop and snort some more, then fall asleep. So I stick to eating it anymore. But if my belly is full but I totally need to go to sleep, then I'd probably snort it.

The 'intoxication' period of ambien isn't very fun. Just a lack of sense and inhibitions. Good if you need to watch TV for a few hours. But the comeup can be a goofy euphoric 'race' (but not a "rush", if that makes sense. It comes close to a rush. If smoking was viable, or if I wanted to put a pill into my blood, I bet there'd be a "rush" then.)

So in closing, the faster your ROA, then the better it'll feel. True with cocaine, true with heroin, true with ambien.


----------



## silvergirl

what about ambien by iv? any thoughts?


----------



## Dankycodone

lazydullard said:


> Smoking ambien would probably feel better than eating it. Snorting it feels better than eating it.
> 
> Smoking crack is better than snorting coke. The faster it hits, the better it feels. Shooting ambien was a fad for a while. Spose to be pretty euphoric. Sometimes I think about trying it.
> 
> When you snort ambien, the 'comeup' goes from minute 2 to minute 10, instead of like eating it, which starts at like minute 8 and lasts up to 30 minutes. I always have a good smile on my face when I snort it. And usually end up in a blackout when it peaks, then I chop and snort some more, then fall asleep. So I stick to eating it anymore. But if my belly is full but I totally need to go to sleep, then I'd probably snort it.
> 
> The 'intoxication' period of ambien isn't very fun. Just a lack of sense and inhibitions. Good if you need to watch TV for a few hours. But the comeup can be a goofy euphoric 'race' (but not a "rush", if that makes sense. It comes close to a rush. If smoking was viable, or if I wanted to put a pill into my blood, I bet there'd be a "rush" then.)
> 
> So in closing, the faster your ROA, then the better it'll feel. True with cocaine, true with heroin, true with ambien.



Not true with ambien as cocaine to be smoked needs to be in it's freebase form. Heroin also can't be smoked unless it is tar (It can but it's a huge waste compared to snorting) Smoking pills is also not to be considred an ROA at all.


----------



## JahRed24x

Snorting  ambien burns worse then any drug or pill ive ever tried in my life... ( i know methadone pills burn just as bad - but methadone is pointless to snort) Ambien actually works very good and verry fast if snorted.. i just hate that it burns so freakin bad. but yeah after you snort about 6mgs of a 10mg pill you pretty much become numb to the rest of it. I wonder why they burn so bad? maybe a abuse deterrent mechanism used by the drug maker company of ambien?

But yeha i RARELY ever snort ambien, i just snorted about 5mgs ambien 2night and took a few 'footballs' (1mg alp.) and 60mg Hydrocodone earlier (3hrs ago)


----------



## soundsystem00

If you have a full stomach and only 10mg ambien.. I see nothing wrong with snorting it, because if you eat 10mg of ambien on a full stomach, its almost a complete waist, depending on your tolerance. Snorting ambien has its advantages like that, but please.. Don't smoke it man.. Thats just weird. LoL


----------



## chrisinabox

^or you could just not eat before dosing ambien and save your nose the trouble for the slightly quicker onset.

by the way, nice avatar matt^^


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^really? can anyone confirm this? given its similarities to benzos, i would of figured it was damn near impossible to die from ambien alone. i tried to check its ld50 using google, and it takes 695mg/kg to kill a rat. we are not rats, but it doesn't sound like a very lethal drug when not combined with others.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^whoa. you're kinda high on yourself, huh? 

best part is you are wrong: 

"But only mild symptoms were observed in acute single-drug poisonings with zolpidem up to 0.6 g. Patients mainly suffered from somnolence. Only one anorectic patient became comatose after ingestion of 0.6 g zolpidem."

thats from the abstract of some journal article from the medline database. 

"Previous published reports are confirmed: zolpidem acute overdose is generally benign and requires no specific therapeutic measures."

and that's from aother journal article.

the library is where i hang out between classes. it's real. though i must admit, i didn't go to the library for this; my university gives me online access to all the good databases.


----------



## Joey Miggs

*Best way to recreationally adminster Ambien*

I find the 4 prong approach effective. First use a mortar and pestle to grind (17) 10 Mg pills into powder, put two aside intact (I will explain later). Snort 7 lines, 7 lines under tongue (Sublingually), Slam 3 lines mainline into arm or where ever, he seven horse for me.and jam the intact 2 intact 10mg pills up your ass. Va Va Va Voom, you're off to the races; put 2 dollars on the seven horse for me.


----------



## gloeek

don't fucking snort ambien. I have heard it hurts like a bitch and plus traquilizers work just as well when taken orally. What is with people snorting anything they get their hands on? Your nose is going to be damned to hell! Srsly


----------



## insidetheemptyness

sublingually make me want to puke 
snorting is awesome, works fast , hits hard, welcome to crazy land!


----------



## Free_Man**

omen_owen mk2 said:


> So far I have ingested 50mg nasally and 90mg orally in the last few hours and I feel stone cold sober.



my record is 280mgs of ambien (zolpidem) with booze 

i didnt even need to goto hospital

go figure...

(i was hella fucked up tho ,and i tripped out hard - its a waste of tablets to take this many - and im sure its probably dangerous for most people as well)


snorting is a waste dont bother (it wont last as long, and will prob burn like hell)   - pills are for swallowing...


----------



## Free_Man**

gloeek said:


> don't fucking snort ambien. I have heard it hurts like a bitch and plus traquilizers work just as well when taken orally. What is with people snorting anything they get their hands on? Your nose is going to be damned to hell! Srsly



word up .. good post


----------



## itffgtr

wiggi said:


> Ambien hurts like hell to snort. I would never willingly rail that shit again in my life. I strongly advise against it.





Most likely cause you had the coating over the pill. You gotta take that red crap off and it will be much more pleasurable i promise


----------



## NCUK

yo i think the government should test ambien as a truth serum..... any one with me!!!


----------



## Kelldore

*THe burn oh so good*

Ok little background. Did 5 years active duty In the Army and 3 deployments to a warzone..long story short long ass patrols firefights and crazy shit going on, screwed up my sleep cycle and switching between night and day so army doc put me on ambien to help me adjust to the frequent schedule changes. Worked like a charm...first time took 2x 10mg i was tripping mad balls and was having faces morphing out of wall and talking to me..

Fast forward to present, im in Afghanistan and work 15 hour shifts so constantly stressed. This little white pill is a lifesaver..so..

To Rail or not rail is the question?

1st one burns like a bitch i wont deny it, usually i swig some water and within 10-30 seconds i can feel a wave of warm and fuzziness coming over (I usually take 1x or 2x 10mg 5-10 min before the rail to add to the effect)

I would highly discourage doing more then 30mg dose as it is a waste and you will black out, now i weigh 175 lbs and im a pretty lean muscular guy and a metabolism of a humming bird so it hits me hard and fast. Some larger individuals (according to erowid forums and experience part of the site 200+lbs and up can usually handle 40mg+) 

I have hallucinated pretty crazy on 20-30 mg (Playing video games becomes both a challenge and a hilarity ensuing escapade)

So if you rail it crush it up as fine as you can and be ready for the burn because it will sting like a mofo, 2nd and 3rd rail is fine by that time your nasal cavity will be numb. ALso switch nostrils, (not after the 1st rail as the other side of ur nose will be on fire also i meant to say switch it up every day) and finally snorting is not the brightest thing to do with this substance but like others have said if u have eaten or drank (not alcohol) within the past hour or two its best to rail that bad boy otherwise stick to sublingual (tastes like shit i wont lie) or down the hatch it goes. It has a absorption rate of 70% (oral) 92% bound in plasma.

I would not recommend mixing it with xanax or oxycontin or percocet as you will most likely be fully blown retarded and amnesiac. 

My job is hella stressfull anyhow here in a warzone so i stick to .50mg xanax and usually 15-20mg ambien at night (xanax is taken approximately 2-3 hours before ambien since it is used more for immideate panic and anxiety attacks and has a shorter half life.)

P.S. DO NOT MIX IT WITH OPIATES you will have a very unpleasent experience, i amde the mistake of taking  2x 5/325mg percocet and 20mg ambien and i nearly had to fight to stay awake and make myself breathe, scary shit wont do it again. 

Hope this clears up some questions.


----------



## Trigeminal

I totaled 2 cars on Ambien; that pill was invented by Satan himself.


----------



## itffgtr

*ambien is yummy *

For those of you that say that snorting ambien hurts like hell, its probably cause you didn't take the coating off. I know its a pain in the ass to get it off but after you do it's worth it. It's not that bad of a snort afterwards. I weigh about 240 and 30-35 mgs does me very nicely


----------



## itffgtr

Trigeminal said:


> I totaled 2 cars on Ambien; that pill was invented by Satan himself.




Thats why you dont drive on them!

Sorry but thats your fault dude. Be smarter than to take something that is designed to put you to sleep and drive on it.

Also becareful with it. 

I took about 40 mgs of it once and i was loving it so much that i wanted more.... Dumped the whole bottle of it in my mouth so i had about 100mgs of it in me. Needless to say i dont remember a damn thing after i did that. i reccomend that you dont take over 50 mgs because after that you most likely wont remember it. Therefore; Pointless.


----------



## Trigeminal

itffgtr said:


> Thats why you dont drive on them!
> 
> Sorry but thats your fault dude. Be smarter than to take something that is designed to put you to sleep and drive on it.



Dude I can't help it. I just get the uncontrollable urge to drive whenever I have that Devil's drug coursing through my veins.


----------



## itffgtr

Trigeminal said:


> Dude I can't help it. I just get the uncontrollable urge to drive whenever I have that Devil's drug coursing through my veins.



Well shit i can understand that, the first couple times i tried i did drive. but after that i dont drive on these, 

and ambien is NOT a devil's drug/ it helps millions of people with slleep  problems. It, also, helps keep fucks like me finding new ways to get high


----------



## Free_Man**

Kelldore said:


> P.S. DO NOT MIX IT WITH OPIATES you will have a very unpleasent experience, i amde the mistake of taking  2x 5/325mg percocet and 20mg ambien and i nearly had to fight to stay awake and make myself breathe, scary shit wont do it again.
> 
> Hope this clears up some questions.



i used to take ambien(apprx 40mg)  with codeine (apprx 120mg) - i used to feel great.

sounds like your tolerance is pretty low man ..... still i guess thats a good thing

for all you others out there 2 perocets and 20mg ambien is childs play


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^A LOT of people would get pretty sick or be uncomfortable taking 2 percocets and 20mg of ambien, what purpose of harm reduction did calling them Child's Play serve???


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Free_Man** said:


> i used to take ambien(apprx 40mg)  with codeine (apprx 120mg) - i used to feel great.
> 
> sounds like your tolerance is pretty low man ..... still i guess thats a good thing
> 
> for all you others out there 2 perocets and 20mg ambien is childs play




yeah free man.. as much as we back each other up with shit. im gonna have to say that calling 2 percs and 20mg ambien childs play isn't harm reduction.. that combo could seriously fuck up a non tolerant or low tolerance user.. just cuz us "experienced" drug users can call that childs play. that doesnt mean its childs play for every one... sorry to call you out on that. 

peace


----------



## Free_Man**

CANE - Hood 

thank you for putting me traight on this 

Kelldore - please disregard my post

its not childs play for someone who does not have a high tolerance.


----------



## hydroriot

i've snorted ambien quite a few times. it burns pretty bad but the fun i had while on it was totally worth it. can't say i remember much of what i did those nights though... haha.


----------



## Kelldore

Free_Man** said:


> CANE - Hood
> 
> thank you for putting me traight on this
> 
> Kelldore - please disregard my post
> 
> its not childs play for someone who does not have a high tolerance.



None taken, to each his own. Reason i put down the 2x perc's is that it happened back in start of 2007 I got a pretty bad groin injury during  a patrol so since then ive been on percs (I was about 3-4 days into taking them when i took the ambien) To this day i can barely tolerate taking those two together even though ive been on steady daily regimen of 10-15mg of percocent daily for almost 3 years. Im a light weight when it comes opiates  As for the burn the ones the Army doc gave me don't appear to have a coating (I may be wrong or its really thin i did try scrapping the pill but did not appear to scratch off any coating, although i may be wrong). In addition since there is such a high abuse potential and the military guards them closer then our Nuclear weapons (Try getting a pain killer from a military doctor youll have an easier time putting man back on the moon) the doc did mention to me that they do put capsaicin (chemical that makes peppers spicy) into some opiates and controlled substances so it deters crushing and railing them since it burns like hell (Kinda like the chems they put into compressed air to prevent people from huffing since it will choke your ass out in a fit of gagging.) But thats just my two cents. Cheers


----------



## Free_Man**

Kelldore said:


> (Try getting a pain killer from a military doctor youll have an easier time putting man back on the moon)



lol   i can imagine man


----------



## artosey

I've been prescribed ambien for like a year now...I used to snort it to get high, but now I don't even get a buzz, I just like the burn. FEELS GOOD MAN,


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

what a imovane?


----------



## Shaman_RN

200mg orally is a trip.... one tablet insufflated is painful.


----------



## ImMarriedtoOC80's

i just snorted 15mg of the generic ambien... i can feel affects right away, not the full effect but sum. will drinking beer intinsifie it?? BTW OXYCONTIN FTW!!


----------



## ziggzaggman

I just did 10mgs and it didnt burn as bad as some of the rat poison Ive had.  this is my first time snorting it, Im tapping an un known resource.  Ive got a years worth of prescription but didnt like taking the orally.  We are on a new advenure tonight, im excited..kinda


----------



## ziggzaggman

I naturally type with a slurr


----------



## pillpopper187

my dr callled me jn 10 ambiens, been years since i used them. I ived 40mg and snorted 10mg and dno't feel anything. i geuss it'd try about benzo tolerebce, i'm on klonopin and valium and can take 60mg of val and not feel anything and take 12mg of kpins and not feel anything or black out

i remember reading 10mg ambien = 10mg valium


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i believe its 20mg ambien = 10mg valium.. but of course they have different actions..

http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm


----------



## SWIM&FRIENDS

Hoss said:


> I have never snorted them, but as such I have heard it burns like HELL. I am not totally against it, though. 50mg oral is the highest I believe I have delved into. Curious.



Although I believe you have insufllated 50mg, I would like to let you know that there most likely arent enough receptors in your brain to bind to this quantity.  Typically, one can only ingest ~30mg to recieve maximum effects. Any more is simply overkill


----------



## SWIM&FRIENDS

AcidRain said:


> how does it compare with the 2c-'s in terms of burn?



from SWIMs expecience, the burn of most 2c compounds is WAYY worse than ambien. the reason some people say ambien burns like hell is because they probably didnt remove the coating on the outside (which is easily removed by crushing, and then removing the "plastic-like" pieces that tend to stay connected to eachother.  The interrior (good part of the pill) is what you really want to get at.


----------



## SWIM&FRIENDS

Shaman_RN said:


> 200mg orally is a trip.... one tablet insufflated is painful.



As i stated above, 200mg of ambien is WAAYYY overkill. ~30mg is the most that can be binded to the receptors in your brain. However, if you ingest this amount over a long period of time, it may be more effective. I am not sure how long it takes to bind/unbind with your brain


----------



## hellian69

*ambien question lol*

best name i could come up with.... i was prescribed ambien 3 weeks ago for sleep deprivation and i just started taking htme and i felt amazing... like high or something, and i was curious about snorting them so i i snorted my normal dosage tonight but i am thinkin about snorting antoher one just becuase i miss snorting so much.. is that a bad thing.? someone hit me up about this 8)


----------



## kunmo

I snort about 30-40MG and have no visual just feel great... this normal?


----------



## moonshadow82

i've snorted ambien before.. didn't really rock my boat. just got a sore nose lol.


----------



## pinkfloydlover89

*400 mgs is bullshit.*

I have crazy insomnia I take 20 mgs of ambien at night to sleep from my doctor....now it is IMPOSSIBLE to take 400mgs of ambien and stay wide awake...that is insane...i have mania problems where i will stay up for weeks at a time and 400 mgs would tranq any living thing...that is a load of bullshit....however if u smoke weed on ambien u trip balls...dont snort it it just fucks up ur nose...ive done it ... u just pass out easier


----------



## nonnihilnitoris

Plugging works fast and hits harder than snorting, but...yeah it's pretty sketchy to some people. I haven't tried IV but it doesn't really seem worth it, unless you are addicted to the needle.


----------



## monsoon

I blew about 75mg's over the course of a few hours. I was seriously messed up; it was like being in an amazing psychedelic dreamscape. 
After railing a few of these I got the wonderful idea to go report to probation haha. Luckily I was tripping so hard that I completely missed my subway stop in manhattan and regained awareness of my surroundings in the middle of brooklyn.
After I exited the subway to walk to my apartment, it was raining out, but it felt wonderful since it was a warm summer night; so I walked around my neighborhood for over an hour enjoying the fact that each drop of water on my glasses refracted every color of the rainbow.

In retrospect I'm surprised I got through this trip with no negative repercussions, was successfully able to navigate through NYC, and purchase alcohol without ID 4 times.

Definitely one of my favorite trips since it was so unique to any other experience I've had.


----------



## Madhatter4

Ambien is a fantastic drug!!!!  In fact I would take a few 10mg Ambien over a dose of good ole LSD.  The only down side of the Ambien trip is the memory wipe.  Sure you'll have a fucking blast but you wont remember shit the next day


----------



## daryl512

By the way, has anyone snorted Lunesta?  What hapens?


----------



## dramatica

kunmo said:


> I snort about 30-40MG and have no visual just feel great... this normal?



No, thats not normal. you need to either learn to crush, learn to snort, or check to make sure those aren't 0.5 mg lorazepams 


Snorting 30 mg, I can say [unfortuantely] from much personal experience, will get you crazy slammed. Not goin freakin bonkers, just super relaxed, super uninhibited, and lots of great visuals from the close environment. 

Depending on the colors/shapes/patterns on things, the visuals will shift a certain way and favor certain parts of a pictures. I find it so interesting that I wanted to make a collection of Ambien graphics that "respond" in some characteristic way, a la Magic Eye, but not exactly. could be your next coffee table book. wouldn't go over well with the publisher.

If you're down for some scary shit (not freaky as in a full blast pyschadelic trip), snort 30 or 40mg over a half hour or so, no rush, then head to a mirror. cut all the lights except something small like a nightlight or a laptop. Look at yourself in the mirror from diff angles. Sit like 3 to 6 ft away. With minimal light, your brain will be having a hard enough time collecting images. Add the ambien into the mix, and you can witness your own face turning and morphing in seriously creepy fashion. discovered this recently and couldn't believe how entertaining it was!!


----------



## weekend addiction

Just chew em.


----------



## motiv311

*let me say I think 99 percent of pills are best swallowed. BUT i remember snorting my first 10mg ambien and it was funzies


----------



## mattman3166

snorting drugs is lame as fuck


----------



## bupemonkey

What a bunch of crazy shite, snorting ambien.  

I am taking 1 mg ativan & 6.25 mg ambien cr at night 'cause I am in week 3 of Morphine (MS f'ing Contin) withdrawal and ambien cr is ok at putting me to sleep but not keeping me there.  I wake up at 3 am and toss & turn rest of the night.  

Any suggestions (except getting back on opioids) on how I can get sleep at this stage without taking more ativan/ambien/etc?  Trying to get back to normal sleeping.

Valerian?  5-HTP?  I tried 'em.  I think Valerian + ativan + ambien made me have strange dreams.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

bupemonkey said:


> What a bunch of crazy shite, snorting ambien.
> 
> I am taking 1 mg ativan & 6.25 mg ambien cr at night 'cause I am in week 3 of Morphine (MS f'ing Contin) withdrawal and ambien cr is ok at putting me to sleep but not keeping me there.  I wake up at 3 am and toss & turn rest of the night.
> 
> Any suggestions (except getting back on opioids) on how I can get sleep at this stage without taking more ativan/ambien/etc?  Trying to get back to normal sleeping.
> 
> Valerian?  5-HTP?  I tried 'em.  I think Valerian + ativan + ambien made me have strange dreams.



OTC doxylamine succinate.. its the potent antihistamine in nyquil but u can get it in 25mg pills a couple of those with the ambien should knock you out and then if you wake up tossing and turning take the ativan.. but save the ativan for last resort not cuz its habit forming (but because it's something to have fun with later/a useful medicine to have around lol.) good luck man.. make sure you get doxylamine tho and not sucked into diphendydramine (benedryl) sleep meds, as they aren't as potent. doxylamine is the most potent sedative OTC in the US (im assuming thats where you're from) it has been proven that it can be more of a sedative than the barb phenobarbital



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Doxylamine is a member of the ethanolamine  class of antihistamines and has anti-allergy power superior to almost every other antihistamine on the market, with the exception of diphenhydramine (Benadryl).[2]  It is also the most effective over-the-counter sedative available in the United States,[2]  and is more sedating than some prescription hypnotics. One study found that doxylamine succinate is possibly more effective than the barbiturate  phenobarbital for use as a sedative.[2]
> 
> The dosage required to induce hypnosis (sleep) can be as low as 6.25 mg, but is usually effective in dosages of up to 25 mg. Higher doses are not recommended by the United States Food and Drug Administration, although single dosage recommendations of up to 50 mg are common in some countries, including Australia, where it is marketed under the names Restavit and Dozile.



hope this helped


----------



## octavius

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



fun


----------



## Shaman_RN

Strange strange experiences with zolpidem (Ambien). It gave me the most 'inhibition-less' feelings

Not meaning to d!ck size or anything; just for the sake of giving an example of the above ^ , I once took quite a few Ambien CRs, quite a few other sleep meds and stayed up all night with my friend who had consumed the same amt. At 07:00 we went into the closest drug store and purchased 1.5 grams of DXM. Never had dosed it before this--we each consumed 750mg then drove home. The effects didn't kick in until a little while later. Once we got home we decided to go to sleep--almost consciously forgetting what we had just consumed. 

I posted a trip report about the experience. But to make a long story short, Ambien removes all inhibitions. More than any hypnotic sedative I've tried. 

Snorting was only attempted once due to the burn. But I couldve tried to break the pill up more--just never was interested in any other route but oral.


----------



## bupemonkey

I am familiar with doxylamine succinate.   Will definitely give it a try.

sorry, i don't like benzo's.  opioids, yes.  but i decided to quit pain management.

any tips for dealing with the chills, goosebumps, cold sweats that i am still getting at week 3 of MS Contin withdrawal/detox?

thanks for the tip.


----------



## phr

Not sure why I clicked on this thread... :shrugs:

Anyway, I tired snorting Ambien several times. This was years ago, at least 5 or 6+. Never found it very enjoyable or recreational. But, it did help "calm my nerves" while I was waiting for my opiate fix.

Can't say I'd recommend it for anything other than curiosity or a last resort at trying to catch a buzz.


----------



## kunmo

Anyway like i said before i used to blow like 50-60 MGs a day of it when i didnt have anything else.... its a mind number that fucks u up..... also not all people hallucinate. For some reason in general my body gets less visuals then any friend i have encountered. I need about 1/4 of shrooms to see anything.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ i never hallucinated off it before either, but might have something to do with my mammoth sized dose of zyprexa.


----------



## DMVN8v

Ambien can be fucking insane if you snort it or even just take more than prescribed.  In a good way.  I've definitely hallucinated off of it before.  Problem is you build up a tolerance in like three days and it does shit after that.

But people are different.  I had a GF once who had drank like three times and smoked bud once (I never date girls who use.  No offense to anyone but that's the way to go.)  Anyway, I got her to snort some Ambien with me.  No bullshit she sat there shivering and crying.  It fucked her up that bad.


----------



## MR_BOJANGLES

after debating what to do with this 10 mg generic ambien of mine, (i have a legit script) i decided i wanted to change things up a bit, and see what the bluelight community had to say about insuffulation's pros & cons. 
i've eaten them, and sublingually ingested em...nasty little fuckers, blech!
so, after reading so many posts, i decided to go for it and try railing one. but, unlike the vast majority of you, i took off the external coating, thx to SWIM's advice, and just kinda ate that.

so here i am 5 minutes after and yes, it does burn, i did the whole line in one straight blow. but come on, man up. i am not a regular pill snorter by any means, but god, i've been through way worse pain than that. it subsides in like 1-2 minutes, anyway.

long story short, i'm feelin pretty dandy!


----------



## Pothedd

I like sniffing them.
I fucking railed all my last month's scrip with my friend, but then we HAD to throw in the wellbutrin with the ambien.
I'm slowing down though. Trying to eat them mainly but its bioavailability is only 70%, 2% is active... ridiculous...
And I can't find anywhere the nasal bioavailabilty of zolpidem.
or the boiling point.
or anything other than that 70%-98%boundinplasma bullshit.
So how does this drug work? Can we freebase it? Is it in the proper form yet? As in a spliff will it not be destroyed? No direct flame sounds good.

Snorting it is My RoA of choice, but my nose is fucked from the wellbutrin. don't feel like sniffing drugs for a while unless i absolutely have to.
what do you people have to say about it? find me some science papers that say the boiling point of zolpidem and at which point it's destroyed.
seriously.


----------



## Pothedd

Oh, And EVERYONE WHO POSTED IN THIS THREAD and is bitching about how much ambien hurts.

Man the fuck up. That burn is nothing. Sniff some meth if you want something that feels like glass in your nose (strangely feels good even though it hurts).
Seriously man. Ambien is so gentle on the nose and the burn is gone in seconds.
Try sublingual it (hold under your tongue).
5 seconds of burn, 1 hour of nasty taste
you decide.


----------



## Prince_RIP

I've never snorted ambien. I used to take it sometimes though. 30-40 mg of it makes me hallucinate like crazy. It's awesome.

I'm hoping to get back on an ambien prescription. If I do i'm thinking about snorting it. The only reason I want to snort it is because I hear you can snort 10 mg and get the same effects as swallowing like 30. Is this true?


----------



## Pothedd

Yes I suppose it is true. After snorting some the words on the screen will squiggle n shit for me.
But it doesn't affect me like it does normal people.
My girlfriend takes 1, then when it wears off takes another, and she's fucked up. Slurring, spilling her ambien all over the bed, and then the next day she doesn't remember shit.
I ate 3. That didn't work very well, so I ate 3 more.
It was still weak shit so I resorted back to snorting it.
I hardly get any euphoria unless I snort it.
I wish so much of the drug wasn't bound in plasma...

Oh yea I forgot to say that I barely experience any anterograde amnesia from any dose.
Like I said it doesn't affect me like normal people. Kinda sucks...


----------



## masterSHREDDER

hey i just stole a couple from my moms bedroom how much of this shit do i need to snort for a good high?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

1st dont steal peoples meds..
2nd snort 10mg.


----------



## Pothedd

one pill (assuming they're the 10mg ones)
try that, if it doesn't work just snort the rest.


----------



## franklin48

Madhatter4 said:


> Ambien is a fantastic drug!!!!  In fact I would take a few 10mg generic Ambien over a dose of good ole LSD.  The only down side of the Ambien trip is the memory wipe.  Sure you'll have a fucking blast but you wont remember shit the next day


Agree with you. It also very help me with my insomnia problems...


____________
http://www.genericlook.com/


----------



## Pothedd

I wish I couldn't remember shit. I'm pretty sure I don't get nearly as fucked up as others. If I can still remember things then i'm probably not trippin all THAt hard...


----------



## allmineyummyyummy

*snorted 2 tens*

people say there is like a burn from it all i exo=pirenced is a tingle but i can deffenently feel the effects really light feelings happy feelings this was my first time and i really am enjoying it


----------



## madswagga

dont do ambien too much, but snorted five 10mg's and got decently fucked up. however when i did this i hallucinated. like if i had done two or so hits of lsd.anyone else had this happen? like i said dont do it often and my buddy did the same amount and he said he didnt have that


----------



## Pothedd

Most people experience mild hallucinations from ambien, especially at high doses.
Perfectly normal.
As for the "burn," I agree with allmineyummyyummy (I like your name btw. that's how i feel about ambien and pills in general). It's definitely more of a tingle. I like it. It's like... hydrogen peroxide you know? It's all bubbly or tingly and tickles, but then you know it's working.
lol.
Welcome to bluelight btw.


----------



## kicker20

*on fentanyl and trying ambien with no results*

I have been on the fentanyl patch for the last 6 years on/off. I take 2 100mcg patches every 48hours, plus I will use another 100mcg patch, cut it into 4 pieces and leave in 2 patches bucally for two hours at a time and then switch. Thats take 10mg's of fentanyl buccally in four hours. My doctor gave me ambien 10mgs, for sleep, but after taking 20 ambien in the last 2 hours with the fentanyl patches in, I can feel a little boost ,but nothing like I expected. If you have a very high opioid tolerance, will drugs like ambien not work for you?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

snort a 2C efore you think something hurts to snort. Ive snorted 2C-E twice, that hurts like a MOTHERFUCKER. My eyes wouldnt stop watering and i nearly had a bad trip just begging for the pain to stop.


----------



## Pothedd

It may be that those who are accustomed to more hardcore downers aren't affected the same by ambien. As a kid I used to sneak a little piece here and there of my father's benzos to remedy my insomnia. I'm kinda thinking that may have given me a tolerance to benzos, and "non-benzos" don't work as well anymore.
Just a theory...


----------



## mrflowers00

snorting them hurts so frikin' bad but i tryed IVing them and it works wonders


----------



## Pothedd

It doesn't hurt...

However I dissolved the powder into a tiny bit of water, then snorted the sludge.
That was a lot nicer...


----------



## Harry Hood

Just glancing at the first page of this thread... noticing people say railing ambien burns like hell. I disagree, not too bad. Everyone's different though. Also, I WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree that 2c-b is THE most painful thing I have ever snorted by far. Easy. Burns so bad I pace back and forth for 15 minutes with tears in my eyes, and only then at about the 15 minute mark do I start tripping and the pain subsides to a degree. Mephedrone is like a punch in the face, but then 20 seconds later you're higher than you've ever been so the burn doesn't matter. 2c-b on the other hand is constant agony for 15 minutes. Ouch.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Ambien simply does not do anything to me anymore except give me annoying double vision and make it hard to focus on things.  This wasn't the case when I first got scripted it (not very long ago, and I haven't really used it often enough to build a large tolerance).  When I would snort it, I would totally trip out, get lucid as hell, euphoria, hallucinations, it was awesome!  However it only did this 2 or 3 times and then never again.  Just the other night I railed 30mg over the course of about an hour and felt nothing more than just disorientation.  No 'high' feelings at all....

This sucks because I really enjoyed the recreational effects I got from it.


----------



## Pothedd

Yea... I never found it extremely recreational, but I snort 'em all when I get them.
I have my cannabis card so it's not like i'm trying desperately to get high.


----------



## jaystyle

lol I crushed an ambien once because I thought it was oxycontin and sniffed it. I knew something was astray as soon as I tasted it...

Got me pretty messed up


----------



## Gormur

i have a lot (maybe too much) experience in this area...

all i can say is, if the sedative effects overwhelm you to the point that it's _lights out_ before you reach the tripping stage, try crushing up 10-20mg, divide the pile into several small lines (at least 6)..snort one..wait at least 10 minutes.. snort another 1.. then go from there till it's gone...

I can almost guarantee you'll have some minor visuals after that

If i just take huge doses all at once, i just black out


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i have NEVER tripped on ambien (but im on 30mg zyprexa) and i've snorted 20mg and then went to work and had a fine day lol


----------



## Vaya

Snorting Ambien used to be a ridiculous habit of mine. I took out the ink tube from a Bic pen and filled the pen shaft with crushed 10mg Ambien and just keep hitting it all day.

Generally speaking, I'm a sensible guy both on and off various drugs. Ambien turned the tables on this paradigm. I caused thousands of dollars of damage to my car as a result of driving while under the influence of it; I've had countless conversations with inappropriate recipients (grandparents, parents, employers, friends' parents, etc.) whilst on it, and despite it's quicker onset snorting relative to orally ingesting the pills, the Ambien 'hangover' still persists well into 5 PM of the following day - causing me completely regrettable performance on exams, dates, and whatever I'd had planned for the following day. Not to mention getting out of bed.

I might be a tad jaded, I acknowledge this; I used at least 20mg of Ambien intranasally almost every day for two and a half years (!!!)... but, that being the case, I know enough about how it can turn from a wildly fun and novel pseudo-hypnotic "trip" into a wacky delirium whose consequences far outweighed its benefits.

My opinions on Ambien? I personally cannot ever touch it again, as I believe it permanently affected my vision, as well as partially warped my mind. It does, however, have its recreational potential, but Christ, use it sparingly!! Zolpidem tartrate is a devious and mischievous chemical. And in the spirit of HR - I recommend respecting it as such. It's just so easy to do something regrettable.

~ vaya


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^kinda like the medicines it was made to replace -benzodiazepines?
i think its funny how they call them in a group "nonbenzodiazepines" and they're supposed to be safer and you hear stories like the one above ^.


----------



## Pothedd

I've never had any of these problems...
As someone else said, he went to work on it. It's weak shit.
I'm still completely functional...


----------



## Gormur

Vaya said:


> Snorting Ambien used to be a ridiculous habit of mine. I took out the ink tube from a Bic pen and filled the pen shaft with crushed 10mg Ambien and just keep hitting it all day.
> 
> Generally speaking, I'm a sensible guy both on and off various drugs. Ambien turned the tables on this paradigm. I caused thousands of dollars of damage to my car as a result of driving while under the influence of it; I've had countless conversations with inappropriate recipients (grandparents, parents, employers, friends' parents, etc.) whilst on it, and despite it's quicker onset snorting relative to orally ingesting the pills, the Ambien 'hangover' still persists well into 5 PM of the following day - causing me completely regrettable performance on exams, dates, and whatever I'd had planned for the following day. Not to mention getting out of bed.
> 
> I might be a tad jaded, I acknowledge this; I used at least 20mg of Ambien intranasally almost every day for two and a half years (!!!)... but, that being the case, I know enough about how it can turn from a wildly fun and novel pseudo-hypnotic "trip" into a wacky delirium whose consequences far outweighed its benefits.
> 
> My opinions on Ambien? I personally cannot ever touch it again, as I believe it permanently affected my vision, as well as partially warped my mind. It does, however, have its recreational potential, but Christ, use it sparingly!! Zolpidem tartrate is a devious and mischievous chemical. And in the spirit of HR - I recommend respecting it as such. It's just so easy to do something regrettable.
> 
> ~ vaya



i've been using it like this, more or less (30-40mg+ nightly) daily for periods of time and going through w/ds like clockwork.. for a little less than 1yr. i think it's fucked up my brain in some way. i don't experience pleasure much anymore, and it seems i lose touch with my emotions/reality quite suddenly nowadays too.. this is all after months of _abstinence_.. yet whenever i have a script for it, i fill it asap and the cycle continues till i run out..

i would say stick to the oral route, but ime it really doesn't matter how you take it.. after a few days of use, your tolerance sky-rockets and for a lot of people it's impossible not to abuse, unless they simply abstain from taking it daily (very hard to do when you already have debilitating insomnia)

i much prefer ANY benzo to a nonbenzo like ambien... the w/d happens once it wears off (ie the next day), for example.. and the w/d danger is just as high, if not higher than with many benzos (imhe)


----------



## Vaya

Look up 'derealisation'; it is this that I experienced most significantly from Ambient-induced 'psychosis' as I personally fondly term it.

~ vaya


----------



## pinpoint

what ever you freakin freaks do, DONT DRIVE, lol..I learned this the hard way.

Imagine this: I'm at college in Providence, RI and I am partying all night with no sleep, just adderall and alot of alcohol. I have a sexy asian girlfriend who happens to be in the dorm next to me. 

To make a long story short, I 'borrow' the keys to her brand new Infiniti G35x, but not before downing about 50mg of ambien. So my friend (who's father was a big time personal injury lawyer in RI) and I take off to buy some chilli dogs from a 24 hour 7-11 (little did we realize it was 7pm). 

So anyways I drive her car into a parked car, and completely wreck the front of my girl's new car. But wait, there's more.. Without speaking a word to one another, we continue like nothing happened, so we continue to the freeway and drive into the off-ramp (as opposed to the safer on-ramp). Thankfully the antifreeze/water was leaking everywhere so the car shit the bed on the off-ramp. 

All I remember is stumbling out of the car and it looked like her car was melting (which it wasn't of course) and then I get tackled by a big black football player (who ends up being a state trooper) and next thing I know I wake up in a jail cell. My friend was taken to the hospital for-thank-fucking-god only minor injuries.

Moral of that story is: Don't drive on Ambien

p.s. the asian girlfriend actually had the audacity to break up with me  <--(sarcasm)


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Gormur said:


> i have a lot (maybe too much) experience in this area...
> 
> all i can say is, if the sedative effects overwhelm you to the point that it's _lights out_ before you reach the tripping stage, try crushing up 10-20mg, divide the pile into several small lines (at least 6)..snort one..wait at least 10 minutes.. snort another 1.. then go from there till it's gone...
> 
> I can almost guarantee you'll have some minor visuals after that
> 
> If i just take huge doses all at once, i just black out



This is an excellent idea.  If I remember correctly (and knowing Ambien, I wouldn't rely on memory at all) I think this is how I did it the first time because I was being cautious and that's what produced the enjoyable effects.  Normally I just rail the whole 10mg pill and wait for effects, I get nothing but drowsiness, then I just go to bed, pass out, wake up the next morning wondering WTF I did.  Last night I crushed up 20mg and railed it all, put in a Scarface DVD, and woke up the next morning with it still sitting there at the intro screen 

Next time I dabble, I will try just crushing up a 10, and snorting 1/4 of it at a time and waiting 10-20 minutes to see what happens.


UPDATE:  Tried it, didn't do a damn thing except make me drowsy.  Screw ambien dude, this stuff is useless to me.


----------



## snifferman69

*zolpidm tartrate 10mg*

8)8)8)8)i ate one and sniffe one both 10mg the sniff hurt like sniffing a 80oc that kind of burn im feeling good right now gonna watch a movie in bed see whathe night in store for me heheheheheheheheheheheheh   :D%)


----------



## JahRed24x

snifferman69 said:


> 8)8)8)8)i ate one and sniffe one both 10mg the sniff hurt like sniffing a 80oc that kind of burn im feeling good right now gonna watch a movie in bed see whathe night in store for me heheheheheheheheheheheheh   :D%)



your obviously a first time user just feeling the effects for the first time.. trust me it will lose its magic in matter of a few uses. There is nothing "Special" in the ambien high.. just black outs, and doing/saying the stupidest things in the world and have no recollection of the events what-so-ever, almost to the point of disbelief in the friends telling you the details.. lol anyways you'll find out sooner or later...  ":D%)" you wallaby...


----------



## Fluid0484

I'm on it now and it's freakin' awesome.  Careful you first timers - your physical moter skill are trash.  Standing up difficult, but interesting.


----------



## Fluid0484

yeah, i agree with some posts that sniffing it isn't too bad.

http://www.triplag.com   .....  To really set the tone of things.


----------



## CotoCole

> A fun time or a bad time?


Questions around _fun_ seem to be frowned upon in this site on ground of the claimed subjectivity of the concept of _fun_.
 Of course I don't partake of such claims. In my experience, snorting what is snortable is generally fun, though not healthy for my sinus etc.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Ambien was a fun, full on delerious, lucid, trip with awesome OEV's and euphoria and I actually felt stimulation (most likely due to the fact that the effects were so enjoyable and unexpected).  I thought I just got prescribed the perfect drug.  The second time made me feel super stoned, fairly euphoric, minimal OEV's, but not even close to how awesome the first time was.  Any time after that, whether I swallowed it, railed it, in any ammount (I've railed 30mg in one sitting) and it results in nothing but clogged sinuses, maybe 20 minutes of stoned-ishness, and severe memory loss.  I assume tolerance to this drug just builds up like a mofo, even after just a couple therapeutic dosages.

Now, it simply has no value to me unless I'm having trouble getting to sleep.  Even so, it's hit or miss whether or not it's actually helping.


----------



## monstanoodle

Yes ^

Tolerance comes out of nowhere after the 3rd or 4th dose. And no matter what dose you take there doesn't seem to be any way of returning to that first, wonderful time other than a nice, long break from it.
There's been some speculation that there's a ceiling dose, which would make sense but there's no definitive proof.

It was never that good at being a Hypnotic for me personally, others find it puts them out like a roundhouse kick to the face from Bas Rutten.
Ah well, fun every-now-and-again


----------



## loumail

bupemonkey said:


> What a bunch of crazy shite, snorting ambien.
> 
> I am taking 1 mg ativan & 6.25 mg ambien cr at night 'cause I am in week 3 of Morphine (MS f'ing Contin) withdrawal and ambien cr is ok at putting me to sleep but not keeping me there.  I wake up at 3 am and toss & turn rest of the night.
> 
> Any suggestions (except getting back on opioids) on how I can get sleep at this stage without taking more ativan/ambien/etc?  Trying to get back to normal sleeping.
> 
> Valerian?  5-HTP?  I tried 'em.  I think Valerian + ativan + ambien made me have strange dreams.



if you are having a hard time with ambien keeping you asleep, and you take ativan, you should see about taking 100mg of seroquel with it.  i am a hardcore insomniac and i take 100mg seroquel, 10mg ambien, and 1mg ativan.  ambien puts me to sleep, and seroquel keeps me asleep all night, and the ativan just gives a nice mellow feeling in the am.


----------



## Dubmeister

Snorted Ambien = messed up high, on 20mg I don't remember shit and pass out after doing silly things.
Its really damaged my nose over the last few months as well, noticeably


----------



## Keif' Richards

Snorting Zolpidem is like jacking into the Matrix, exceedingly fun just don't fall asleep in a precarious spot. It's not a benzo but they're closely related and I can speak both from legitimate information and personal experience. Taking even a "therapeutic" dose ~10mg might make you do some dumb shit. The chance of "Bad Shit" going down will obviously increase exponentially with dose, but a plus is that unlike Clonazepam and others, you might just pass the fuck out before any mindless vandalism and the like occurs!


----------



## Pothedd

Dubmeister said:


> Snorted Ambien = messed up high, on 20mg I don't remember shit and pass out after doing silly things.
> Its really damaged my nose over the last few months as well, noticeably



Eh... It's whatever. For most people ambien fucks them up, not me.
My nose would have to disagree though. While I don't experience the normal things like drowsiness or amnesia, even from high doses, I know what you mean by a noticeably damaged nose.
Mine's fucked. I don't know how else to describe it. It's just fucked.


----------



## Jerrica

[I agree totally, I did it the other day for the first time. It really fucked me up . Luckily, I didnt have a  car to drive. But I sposedly walked around town for 4 hours at like 4 am and lost my shoes, so i came home with my foot all fucked up and then had sex that i totally dont remember AND I was seeing double and I DID overdo it, I ended up doing like 12 10mg pills so that was a mistake. and I have a case of CRS! But altogether I had a good time, I can do better next time cuz I know what to expect and to only take a few and hide them from myself..






QUOTE=Oxydiazecontin;5040262]*Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?

I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## nchz

wow are you people serious? there is nothing recreational to come out of ambien. just a bunch of blacking out/ falling asleep/ waking up to eat because you feel STARVING all the time/ fall back asleep/ repeat for days on end... know from first hand experience of snorting 30mgs. i did not get fucked up, just retardedly tired and did stupid shit sleepwalking... 30 mg's kept me in this cycle for like 2 days.

oh yes and when i did snort it i did not notice any effects til i was sleeping like 4 - 5 hours later. stupid.


----------



## Jerrica

I think they burn just a little but its nothing really. I mean it's not any worse than snorting coke.  and I don't really think the drip tastes too bad. Just my opinion


----------



## Keif' Richards

nchz... I think to say there is nothing recreational from ambien is a totally subjective response on your part. Diphenhydramine has no recreational value for anyone as an example. If I had to choose a night of complete sobreity vs. zolpidem, well you know where I'm going with this


----------



## nchz

to each their own... i'd personally rather stay sober instead of taking ambien to seek a high... lolz... i'd save that shit for when i was high, coming down and couldn't sleep..


----------



## motiv311

I still remember the first ime I snorted a ten miligram ambien. I didn't do any research I was just a dumb high school kid; and I had already taken my usual Adderall that day....

      the mixture was amazingly euphoric, but I then got a script and that euphoria started to fade : (


----------



## wrxya33

Jerrica said:


> I think they burn just a little but its nothing really. I mean it's not any worse than snorting coke.  and I don't really think the drip tastes too bad. Just my opinion



FYI cokes not supposed to burn sounds like you got some cut to hell shit. Good coke feels like nothing but numb. Anyways snorting ambian is pretty weird high. I said many things to friends and girls via text phone and facebook that i should not have said. Nothing bad just more embarrassing. Its prolly the ultimate truth serum more so then alcohol. And i remembered none of it till i was told about it or fell upon texts and facebook posts and i stayed up for a good  6 hours high of ambian. Id say its defiantly fun if your bored and by yourself with nothing to do for a night. have fun and be safe.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Do you guys that take ambien ever get urges to like take the dog for a walk and its 1:30am... lol this drug is soo weird and different..  i dont 'haallicinate' or anything like that but my god it makes you like go crazy and then next mormning ur parents or roommates have all kinds of stories to tell about what you did last night on the amboz.. lol fun times..


----------



## wtblife

I always think I remember the entire night, but then the next day or a few days later I find out I did a bunch of stupid shit I didn't remember... I don't know of any other drug like ambien, it's cool for a once in a while thing cause you have some laughs later or w/e, but seriously never make a habit out of it. I've literally lost weeks cause of ambien use, all my plans had to be cancelled.

Oh and don't let yourself continue snorting more lines, put out like 10 or 20 mgs beforehand and don't do more. The one time I tried doing lines of it I had no idea how many I had done and my brother had to take the bottle from me like 50mgs later.


----------



## sumerian

people are actually getting high on ambien? ive heard of people being addicted to them, but all they do is put you to sleep, i dont see how you get any euphoria, or enjoyment out of that. my wife has prescriptions up the ass for ambien, and theres about 200 of them in my room right now. ive never touched them. as far as snorting them, i never thought about it..


----------



## sumerian

wrxya33 said:


> FYI cokes not supposed to burn sounds like you got some cut to hell shit. Good coke feels like nothing but numb. Anyways snorting ambian is pretty weird high. I said many things to friends and girls via text phone and facebook that i should not have said. Nothing bad just more embarrassing. Its prolly the ultimate truth serum more so then alcohol. And i remembered none of it till i was told about it or fell upon texts and facebook posts and i stayed up for a good  6 hours high of ambian. Id say its defiantly fun if your bored and by yourself with nothing to do for a night. have fun and be safe.




actually, good coke will burn, the reason it burns is the ether that they use to process the cocaine. If it is good ether based cocaine, you will get a slight burn along with a "horse radish" type taste. Another reason it might burn is from your nose taking so much damage too it. the cocaine along with the chemicals used to process it, will eventually erode your nose, to the point of where you dont have any cartilage left.. there always is the option that someone did stomp on the coke too much, which would be the case if you didnt get it from a mid level supplier.


----------



## motiv311

did 20mgs *insufillated ambien just now. these were generics (the more burn the better i've learned)

  I always wait till i'm peaking on dexedrine


----------



## Pothedd

that sounds like fun. I've always wanted to mix some zolpidem powder with some kind of stimulant (coke comes to mind) to create a kind of half-assed speedball. It sounds like it would feel very nice.


----------



## motiv311

Ambien is the only drug I will sniff as well


----------



## Pothedd

k...


----------



## FormerPianoMan

Just out of curiosity, why not obtain a prescription of Zolpimist, point it up your nose and snort?

Has anyone tried that? It would be less harmful to the mucosa than crystalline shards of powder crashing through them.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

it burns but it burns so good.


----------



## hale

can't stand it personally, burns too bad and the effects aren't worth it imo

better to just take orally


----------



## FormerPianoMan

Okay, if you really want to maximize the effect and minimize the harm, do it this way.

Drink lots of water (about a liter) @ 8hrs and 3hrs before the oral dose of Zolpidem. Eat nothing during this period. 

Point being, your stomach should be almost completely empty.

Take the Ambien (break the tablet in half) by mouth with about 12oz of room temperature water.  The effect will be sharply magnified without having to overdose or snort it.

Sit still as to not mix the contents of your stomach. On a completely empty stomach, effects can be felt in less than 5 minutes. Now go sleep.lol


PS: Nickname: "The Ambien Diet" Just as long as you don't pig-out afterwards, you will shed the fat like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## jkw

*snorting*

I love snorting oxy but will out for a few days.
I have xanax,phenobarb,opana and others. Can you snort any?


----------



## madswagga

jkw said:


> I love snorting oxy but will out for a few days.
> I have xanax,phenobarb,opana and others. Can you snort any?



This thread is snorting ambien, not opiates. So try searching and you'll find your answer for next time. DONT EAT OPANA, SNORT IT!! so much more bioavailability when snorted, its a waste to do anything else with it. Xanax, phenobarbital, and most others are techniqually better if you eat them, but who doesnt mind the slight pain and rapid onset of snorting a pill? The way i do it is snort one or two & pop the others unless of course it has a higher BA rate snorting.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



Bad time IMO....Taking them orally is nice enough


----------



## FormerPianoMan

We're OT!


----------



## Dr migi

ZolpizzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..............


----------



## wtblife

It's been a few weeks since I stopped getting smashed on ambien like every day, I think I'll do a few lines tonight...

Also I wish I could blame the ambien for trying nutmeg the other day... 

Oh shit I just remembered I was planning to try ambien with benadryl, I think I'll do that tonight.


----------



## FormerPianoMan

At the risk of going OT myself, I can say one drug-drug combo to avoid: Opiates and Zolpidem. Bad combo, IMO. Ambien+Hydro=Projectile Vomiting.


----------



## benzico

FormerPianoMan said:


> At the risk of going OT myself, I can say one drug-drug combo to avoid: Opiates and Zolpidem. Bad combo, IMO. Ambien+Hydro=Projectile Vomiting.



Have to disagree on that one ambien and heroin works a treat- smoking the H though, my days of iv'ing the dark stuff are over cant be doing with the hassle prefer taking my time smoking it. got my months script of ambien to pick up in an hour, not sure bout the snorting might try it rectal, dont know till ya try it i surpose.


----------



## madswagga

ive been delving into the ambien world lately. i do anywhere from 50-120mg. Combine other substances with it as well. id like to call it baby benzo.
anyway

gets me going pretty good= nice and relaxed, sometimes get visuals after doing a couple lines. i sober up from it tho in about 4 hours. however when im in the midst    of my dose, i cant remember worth a  shit. At all. Both forget wat the hell i was doing at that time and cant recall all of the night afterwards. anyone else have this happen


----------



## tablehead

170mg between a few hours. Hallucination chaos. Pushed into dream worlds thne out again. Thought I burnt my jaket but I had no jacket. Tried to eat dinner with family, no recolecction of it, except it tasted good. after dinner tried to rail another line, gaggged, through up first time from ambien. The 20mg line was too thick and burnned a lil and since I had just eaten, it upset my stomach. Swallowed my next few pills instead of railing them. Evryone all around me moving and sliding. The wood dressors lines seem to move and drive down the top and around the side. Everything else looks like its moving in the wind.  People are everywhere.  The courbard door is a man, my hair I can see when I look behind me I hought was a woman pharnacist. I talk to them even tho I know they arent there, but its so confusing. Have phone convos, cant remember what I said. Parents note IM acting a bit strange..... Dunno what else happend really. Took some more to go to sleep.


----------



## madswagga

ya i had alot of phone conversations too. and it seems ambien makes me sneeze. everytime i do over 100mg i end up having this huge sneeze and a whole bunch of white comes out my nose. one time i kept moving my tv and entertainment center around and one of the sneezes hit me. i was too gone to readily recollect why there was a huge wat seemed to be cumshot on my tv screen. made me laugh


----------



## tablehead

madswagga said:


> ya i had alot of phone conversations too. and it seems ambien makes me sneeze. everytime i do over 100mg i end up having this huge sneeze and a whole bunch of white comes out my nose. one time i kept moving my tv and entertainment center around and one of the sneezes hit me. i was too gone to readily recollect why there was a huge wat seemed to be cumshot on my tv screen. made me laugh



HAHAHAHA that made me laugh hard. Sorry bout my post also, I was still fucked up from Ambien. I had a long break from it, 2 months. When ever I fill my script I have one night of binge. Too many pills. I get the sneezing thing as well, after just one 10mg line. I blow white stuff out my nose for a few days after.

I dunno why I got sick this last time, I never usually do. I think since Im kinda opiate withdrawling (like .2 mg of bupe once a day for about a week) I have an increased gag reflex.


----------



## madswagga

tablehead said:


> I dunno why I got sick this last time, I never usually do. I think since Im kinda opiate withdrawling (like .2 mg of bupe once a day for about a week) I have an increased gag reflex.



yo man must be hatin you right now- ha nah im messin. its fun to just be a baby and eat outta that bottle but shit it makes you retarded. definitely dont do if u got somebody at the party u wanna impress


----------



## tablehead

madswagga said:


> yo man must be hatin you right now- ha nah im messin. its fun to just be a baby and eat outta that bottle but shit it makes you retarded. definitely dont do if u got somebody at the party u wanna impress



wait what?


----------



## Levvytation

benzico said:


> got my months script of ambien to pick up in an hour, not sure bout the snorting might try it rectal, dont know till ya try it i surpose.



Dunno about ambien but zopiclone (lunesta) works a treat plugged. Crush em up & dissolve in warm water. 

They dissolve easily, but try & get the bits of the coating out which don't seem to...probably harmless but they can clog up the do, which can be a pain in the arse...pun intended lol


----------



## madswagga

i was pokin fun at wat you said about your gag reflex


----------



## tablehead

madswagga said:


> i was pokin fun at wat you said about your gag reflex



oui I got it now.


----------



## benzico

Levvytation said:


> Dunno about ambien but zopiclone (lunesta) works a treat plugged. Crush em up & dissolve in warm water.
> 
> They dissolve easily, but try & get the bits of the coating out which don't seem to...probably harmless but they can clog up the do, which can be a pain in the arse...pun intended lol



thats the route i took but did not take coating off, did 80mg that way then 60mg oral, cant remember taking any more but had none left in the morning..., kind of anoying that is, but no dout will do same thing next month. must try with zopiclone sum time, do think zopiclone better as a sleeper than zopidem.


----------



## benzico

monstanoodle said:


> Yes ^
> 
> Tolerance comes out of nowhere after the 3rd or 4th dose. And no matter what dose you take there doesn't seem to be any way of returning to that first, wonderful time other than a nice, long break from it.
> There's been some speculation that there's a ceiling dose, which would make sense but there's no definitive proof.
> 
> It was never that good at being a Hypnotic for me personally, others find it puts them out like a roundhouse kick to the face from Bas Rutten.
> Ah well, fun every-now-and-again



totally agree with ya, good at the start  but the fun soon dies out an no matter how much you do your still fighting a battle for euphoria that can not be won. and total crap for sleep probs, zopiclone much more effective. might see if my doc will change me over to them cas the ambien fun waggon has rolled outa town.


----------



## tablehead

I just went through 30- 10mg pills in like 4 days. I would snort 1 or 2, then wake up and there would be another 7-8 missing. Im kinda pissed at myself, since I have none left. O well klonopin will be suffice for now untill I can see another doc.


----------



## monstanoodle

benzico said:


> ...zopiclone much more effective. might see if my doc will change me over to them cas the ambien fun waggon has rolled outa town.


Yea that seems to be much better Hypnotic-wise %)
Have you taken it before? If so, do you get the nasty taste that comes with it for some (a lot of) people?



tablehead said:


> I just went through 30- 10mg pills in like 4 days. I would snort 1 or 2, then wake up and there would be another 7-8 missing. Im kinda pissed at myself, since I have none left. O well klonopin will be suffice for now untill I can see another doc.



 Haha! This is soooooo common it's uncanny 8)
I've done exactly the same - Get 21 x 10mg tabs one night, the next morning there'd be non or very few left and I'd remember nothing about it


----------



## madswagga

tablehead said:


> I just went through 30- 10mg pills in like 4 days. I would snort 1 or 2, then wake up and there would be another 7-8 missing. Im kinda pissed at myself, since I have none left. O well klonopin will be suffice for now untill I can see another doc.



dont you hate it when that happens


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I used to take ambien pretty frequently, although I'd usually just crush it and take it orally because snorting it hurt like a son of a bitch, and I really don't think the effects are that much more pronounced if you snort it, at least not for me.

 I think I only ever got minor hallucinations a few times, the most memorable one being hallucinating these small, creepy gremlin-dwarf things marching along the radiator near my bed, but my dazed semi-conscious self wasn't too put off by it.  I stopped taking large doses of it after one night when I think I may have deliriously walked from my dorm room and into the room of another student a few floors down who was having a party, but the party was clearing out, and I dimly remember taking a few shots from his bottle of vodka.  I'm not totally positive if that actually happened, 'cause I was totally out of it, but it obviously freaked me the fuck out for a multitude of reasons, so I stopped taking that shit except as directed for my insomnia.


----------



## bigblocks

*man*

whats up with every 1 saying snorting it burns??? that shit dosent burn u guys must be pussy's or i have snorted too much shit for it too burn lol%)


----------



## madswagga

the generic seems to burn. the name brand 12.5 cr's ive had were not bad at all if i remember correctly


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



Snorting ambien hits you very fast, very powerfully, yet very smoothly. The hallucinations are comfortable, and the bodily sensations are comfortable.

It lasts for about 2-3 hours when snorted. 

It burns like hell.

The more you take, the longer it lasts.

When snorted, it takes literally a minute or two to kick in. When swallowed, it takes about 10-30 minutes to kick in.


----------



## drugssexandmusic

Just swallow them why would you want to snort them?


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

drugssexandmusic said:


> Just swallow them why would you want to snort them?



you notice a big difference when you snort it


----------



## HigherAwareness

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



Effects fun

snorting not fun LOL


----------



## madswagga

Yet totally worth it. Anyone who says it hurts too much hasnt snorted enough drugs


----------



## ochonor

I've gotten past the whole snorting thing - minus oc or oxycodone - but I'm prescribed Ambiens, Xanax, and Vikes but for the most part I've been doing well taking them as prescribed. But last night I took 2 10 mg Ambiens and doubled my Xanax as well and still couldn't sleep at all, and then this afternoon i did the same thing but added a bottle of Nyquil to the mix for old times sake. Still no sleep. Tonight is Day 3 of NO sleep. Can snorting Ambien help you fall asleep quicker? If so, tonight I'll just do my other regimine and then add another 2 10mgs to help get some rest. Thouhts?


----------



## Faceless1736

I just got my prescription of ambien not even a couple weeks ago and I have to say snorting it def gives you the best high/hallucinations opposed to just popping them. For instance, the other day I snorted 20mg of ambien in my barlthroom then desided I needed to shave (I don't know why I thought it would be a good idea to mix the 2 but I did) as I started to shave it hit me and I thought that I was at a carwash to shave my face and that there were little people helping me shave, supprisingly I didn't cut my self and did actualt apretty damn good job of shaving my face. I guess where i'm getting with this is that when I took the same amount orally I felt little hallucinatgenic effects.

Although I must say taking them orally did increase the duration of the high.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*Bump... SO is the final opinion that snoritng ambien is fun and worth it, just every once in a 

while... am I right??*


----------



## wtblife

I personally think so. It creates for some stories if you have someone around not on ambien to tell you what you did lol.


----------



## freelove4everx

i just snorted 10mg of ambien a couple min ago. the burn isnt that bad, iv been plzying around with ambien for awhile now, i have annoying tolerance so this 10mg isnt doing a whole lot than chilling me out. the burn isnt even as bad as say 2ce. personally its my fav ROA when it comes to ambien.


----------



## Piper Hazel

Hate to join in on an 11 page thread - leaves me feelin like i missed a few... but what the hell, right? Been trollin these pages and finally decided to join.  And since I'm here, I'll hit ya up with a few questions to see what the general consensus is.  I am prescribed Adderall XR 25 mg, Xanax 1 mg, and Ambien 5 mg.  The ambien I just  brought home tonight cuz I've had wicked insomnia for the past several weeks (Calculus combined with Adderrall ).  So anyway, just wondering what the opinions are for mixing these 3 - really the adderall and ambien - try to only take the xanax when needed.  Here's the rundown of the day so far: 
10:00 am - 25 mg Adderall XR
1:00 pm - 5 mg Adderall XR
 3:30 pm - 10 mg Adderall XR
7:30  pm - yes, another 10 mg Adderall XR
*visit to doc to get ambien script*
8:00 - last 5 mg Adderal XR for the day so I can finish off the ridiculously difficult Calculus and Physics homework
10:00 - 10 mg AMBIEN
*weird, floaty, fuzzy, similiar to a very mild, very chilled ecstasy with a side o'shrooms... with a bit of drunk thrown in for good measure, capped off with a little euphoric energy even.  it wasn't super intense or anything - just a unique side effect - difficult to describe*

Only here's the deal.....-still not asleep - at all. 

So I try again:
2:00 am (still awake) - take another 5 mg Ambien and decide to bring my questions here to the experts.

Recreationally, potential for a bit of fun if ur staying in one place - maybe u might wanna stick to non public areas .  So interested in that aspect I am, but tonight I took it because I needed to shake off the Adderall insomnia and get some sleep.... What the hell happened dude?

I am in need of some solid advice with these 3 meds. particularly the Adderrall and Ambien.
What's the best method, best time, etc to take these?  What kinds of dosages has anyone tried? How far apart or taken straight away together?  What'll get u the most recreational use and what'll get me to sleep already??

This place has always been a wealth of info - really cool to have a place to talk about these kinds of things without getting tossed out - very cool dudes and dudettes u guys seem to be.

Soooo... it's now 2:16 am, still not asleep,  and about to hit my first post out.  

Take it easy all!


----------



## lazydullard

Addy XR lasts 8 to 12 hours. You're taking your addy too late. Instead of lower doses all night, just take a higher dose at least 12 hours before you wanna sleep.

and your ambien experience really sums up the drug. the effects might get stronger, not necessarily better, up to 10mg. Anything above 10mg will really be a blackout. last ambien blackout I spent like 200 dollars on ebay. don't do it.

for sleep: empty stomach, lay in bed immediately after ingesting.


----------



## wtblife

> Anything above 10mg will really be a blackout.



Whattt, it doesn't get fun til you take at least 20 mgs...

I managed to snort some ambien last night and I didn't do anything stupid, it's a first!


----------



## kiki_kingswood

*ya gotta luv the burn...*

I am kinda new to this , it doesnt work for me well if I just pop em. This seemes to be much better, any advice? warnings? I actually luve the burn , reminds me of good  times, good times....


----------



## kiki_kingswood

Im new to this page so still figuring it out, honestly I never reslly slept on ambien unless i had been awake for like 40 hours....


----------



## kiki_kingswood

whats a good ammount for a newbie to try , i had taken up to 30 mgs orally


----------



## kiki_kingswood

AcidRain said:


> how does it compare with the 2c-'s in terms of burn?



whats 2c-'s coke and crank? if that is what you mean I find it very comparable%)


----------



## kiki_kingswood

chrisinabox said:


> Yes, you are correct. Alot of people on here have problems and continue to use despite knowing better. But the difference between them and these people is that these people are doing something that is wasteful and pointless because of various reasons. For example, people inject heroin even though it is bad for them, but at least they are doing something that actually gets them high and doesn't waste any of the drug, etc...
> 
> Snorting a pill is pointless for most pills because the oral bioavailability for most pills is so high, that there is no need to snort pills, and it doesn't get you any higher and in some cases gets you less high, but yet people do it stupidly.
> 
> People that inject heroin aren't doing it when there is another ROA that could get them equally as high or more high.
> 
> Smoking a pill is sooo wasteful because it just destroys nearly all of the drug. Not to mention they are smoking all the inactive fillers in the pills. And they are doing this while they could be doing another ROA that would do the same or better!!
> 
> Now as for your question, no, i do not inject heroin. I am on Suboxone and have been for 15 months now.
> 
> Also, i don't think typing a "cuss word" makes me nasty or pompous but to each his own.


to each his own...


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Ambien is a drug for wallaby's ! ! !


----------



## benzopiate10

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



take this shit seriously. 
i was prescribed back in june (10mg). i started getting high off it and a month later i decided to push it... so i took one after another id say up to 60-70 mg orally. then railed 2. everything was great i was dissociated and high as FUCK!! but heres where it gets scary. for some reason to this day i still dont know why, i decided to get in my car. i was awake but i swear to God i was sleepdriving. i mean i was awake but my conscious took a backseat and i was going through the motions and trippin' balls having a blast until that fateful decision. i started driving (my manual) perfectly for about two miles down some back roads. bumped some slim shady and said fuck you to all that hurt. then i took a turn too sharp and jumped a curb knocking down a street lamp at about 35mph passing out when the airbag hit me. its still hazy but i woke up to some people at a gas station rushing to get me out of oncoming traffic and the sound of sirens getting closer. when the cops got there i couldnt walk one foot infront of the other and desperatly failed the sobriety test. i have yet to have the court date but im scared as hell of what the police footage is going to show.

i hate to be a parental figure but im just giving a testimony. i guess what im getting at is to be responsible and whatever you do dont jeopardize lives bc its not worth it. sit back and if you find yourself grabbing your keys throw the fuckers as far away as possible, especially with zolpidem. imo its like benzos in the fact that it makes you feel ok and like your able to do anything. this exact thought went through my head i was like 'oh, its fine im just going to go drive for awhile im not that fucked up'. but ambien fucks with you like that and before you know it your doing and thinking things you normally would never do.
learn from others because i swear you dont wanna be in this situation it blows. im facing thousands of dollars from a dui, sat 9 hours in jail trippin' my ass off, insurance through the roof, and a totaled car. its not worth it. be RESPONSIBLE with your drugs


----------



## muvolution

so.... smoking pills is really stupid. 

But honestly, it is the very best way to trip your balls off on Ambien, extract the zolpidiem, get rid of as many fillers as you can, put in "incense burner" and have someone ready to catch the pipe. shit is like Salvia or DMT in that it hits you so fucking quickly.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*^^^ What??!! are u talking about smoke AMBIEN!?! wtf? how does this work and why would u do this?*


----------



## gomer_the_sissy

here's my experience, for what it's worth.
swallow a 1/2 ambien (i'm workin' with 10mgs), snort another 1/2...... (this of course is after a heavy night of drinking, and there ain't no pot around!!!) if that doesn't elevate you properly, then take half a pill and do your best to let it dissolve underneath your tongue. i also snorted another half while i did that... AND OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAWWWDIE. that took me THERE!!!!!!!!!!! i'm shocked there aren't any horrendous typos right here.


----------



## Dr migi

Snort zolpidem : burn as fuck : Sneeze hard
Snort zopiclone : BURN AS MOTHERFUCKING HELL : Regret

just dont do it. You won't have any different effect. Just maybe a faster onset. But aren't the onset fast enough taken orally ?


----------



## adder

I never found those z-drugs good as a sleep aid. The difference in onset is actually very noticeable. Orally it's like 15 minutes at best and after snorting it it's just minutes and it blows. I wouldn't say that the burning is the worst, it's not that strong but that taste is horrible and, well, you just gotta hang on and not throw up (there's no Ambien here, I got Stilnox). I know I used up everything I had recreationally back in the days as it was no help for sleep. And it really didn't matter if I swallowed pills or snorted them, I got hallucinations. The most I got wasted on was 70mg. It's very distinctive in bringing up hallucinations, it's kind of dissociative too but in a different way than ketamine of course. And there's no chance of getting anxiety, it's very peaceful. Actually this thread reminded me I might get a script for it and it'd be nice with 'done.


----------



## benzopiate10

im being perscribed zopiclone next month and im wondering if this has the same effect as ambien when railed. ive railed a few lunesta before with little effect but 2 ambien put that dumb grin on my face within minutes. maybe 4 or 5 will change my mind


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ i always liked lunesta better than ambien. i had a script for ambien and would only take it by snorting even though it would feel like my nostrils were on fire i kinda liked the feeling lol.. but lunesta to me feels more like a benzo, ambien seems more "trippy" even though i never actually tripped on it. just slight visual distortions, especially when i IV'd it ( micron filtered ) weird trippy rush. not sure if this helps you out at all, i just woke up and haven't had caffeine yet. %)


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Last time I swallowed 30mg of ambien, my girlfriend said I went on for hours having a completely incoherent conversation about absolutely nothing at all.

Don't remember a second of it.


----------



## Dr migi

something quite odd for me is that I feel the same when taking 10g or 30mg but when I exceed the 35mg threeshold I'm out. REALLY incoherent behavior and strong amnesia. So I got no fun of these.


----------



## pursuinghappiness

Okay, just got a script for ambien 10mg... will I still feel pleasure from it if I'm already taking tram 100mg ER (Chewed not swallowed  ? Or is it just not safe to take those two things together? Even though I'm pretty sure chewing an ER pill defeats the purpose of it being ER I just want to know can I have a good time on both? Anyone ever try this combo?


----------



## keeb333

Warning: consumption of ambien may cause the user to unknowingly purchase alpacas over the internet using your mother's credit card


----------



## haden

after a long night of snorting about 4 grams of coke (alot for me) I was so spun out and took an ambien to try and knock me out. A half hour later I felt strange, and began having the most nightmarish experience of my life. I was hallucinating really terrifying fucked up shit, and vomiting, and my heart was racing so hard and fast.

Luckily I managed (somehow) to call a friend, who gave me alprazolam. After taking the benzo I think I fell asleep. I think had very mild Post traumatic stress after that because every night I would lay down to sleep I began having the same hallucinations, both visual and auditory, along with severe panic attacks... Benzos were the only thing that helped. During the daytime I felt  very frantic and emotional...

About a month later the nightly hallucinations dissipated along with the emotional troubles. I can definitely say I will never take ambien again.


----------



## cleanse

I swallowed 10mg Ambien and sniffed 10mg. The burn and drip aren't that bad and fade quickly. I definitely did not feel tired one bit, I just felt uncomfortable, and after a couple of hours I forced myself into bed to sleep it off... and I only got 4 hours of sleep that night. What a lame sleep med.

Maybe I should experiment with a higher dose


----------



## RFar98

I'm on a very low dose of suboxone, about 1mg / day.  I just got RX'd zolpidem for insomnia.. just want to make sure there will be no interactions between the two.  thanks.


----------



## shpongled1234

Well, my sub doc just proscribed me 10mg ambien so I don't think there will be a problem.


----------



## Kurrupt

benzopiate10 said:


> im being perscribed zopiclone next month and im wondering if this has the same effect as ambien when railed. ive railed a few lunesta before with little effect but 2 ambien put that dumb grin on my face within minutes. maybe 4 or 5 will change my mind



Bad idea. Definitely don't snort zopiclone man, it will be nothing like ambien/lunesta and you'll probably puke from the nasty ass metallic drip IMO .


----------



## DottiD

I have been gradually increasing the number of 10 mg. tabs I'm snorting. I was looking for a more profound "sleeper" effect but I agree with what I've read! The effect is more euphoric and still pleasurable. I have to maintain myself so that others around me (the gestapo) don't suspect. Would a nice still Jack Damiels induce the sleep part. Funny the snorted pills tend to energize me rathat that make me leththargic.

Is there a reasonable limit to the dose. I'm up to 40 mg. Someone said not to exceed 50 mg. Why?

Three lorazepam 1mg. tabs at once snorted seem to give the desired effect but are harder to acquire.


----------



## crzybtch

*scary*

I took a whole bottle of 10mg ambien...21 to be exact. I  lost a whole day yet my family and friends never knew I was high. The shit causes short term amnesia.  A couple knock me out but more make me CRAZY....very scary.


----------



## drmindbender

IM on my first try 10mg orally with food in my stomach...5mg insufflate....10mg insufflate next...what you think?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^i don't quite follow your question.. sorry.
maybe explain a little different? i would like to help you out if i could


----------



## Harrisment

Ambien is some crazy shit.  I really think that at times it messes me up more than any other drug I've tried.  I have never taken over 10mg at once (always orally), and even then it does some wacky things.

One morning my girl and I woke up to find a piece a paper in which we had written out a very detailed exercise regimen for our dogs.  It included an obstacle course and different ways we thought we could motivate each dog such as "finding him a work out partner" and "putting treats at the finish line."  It's hilarious looking back on it, but we had zero recollection of it ever happening.


----------



## drmindbender

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^i don't quite follow your question.. sorry.
> maybe explain a little different? i would like to help you out if i could



I must have already been out of it because I passed out shortly after that. Was a weird experience. Like being drunk without alcohol if that makes any sense. I'll stick to the intended ROA.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

drmindbender said:


> I must have already been out of it because I passed out shortly after that. Was a weird experience. Like being drunk without alcohol if that makes any sense. I'll stick to the intended ROA.



lol, makes sense to me. i know what you mean.


----------



## Nirvanainblm

I just did a few grahams of coke over the end of the weekend and I was itching to rail one of my sleep pills when I found this form. I just railed 20mg of ambien. IT BURNS. And not in the same burn as Coke.. which I enjoy the burn and drip of coke. But it burns so bad I kept checking my nose to see if it was bleeding. Imagine eating a pepper or spice that you can not handle and you cant eat or drink afterwards for an hour because its so bad. thats how this compares. I do feel really really really good though. The burn is worth it. I'm going to do one more


----------



## OhZvir

Yeah yeah it burns.. But there are things people do which burn much much more.. And the sensation goes away in a couple of minutes. As you will be getting so fucked up it will  not start mattering much.
In the past i had the most horrible experience with this shit... I drunk a lot, thought I sobered up. Popped 20 mg... Blacked out. I woke up in the morning on my bed without linens with a face of my mother looking miserable and painfully into my eyes. "Do you remember anything?"...
I knew that something was wrong. I felt horrible, dizzy. She told me that I was found a little later at night in the kitchen holding a bag of ice and a teapot with no pants on, mumbling something about making coffee. My mom took me upstairs, she knew at that time that something is not right. She realized that I was sleepwalking like I used to when I was a kid. We sat down on her couch and I kept talking to her in English for some reason (99% of the time we speak Russian). We talked about religion and Jesus Christ. Both of us are atheists and it was very strange. From what she told me I said that Jesus wasn't resurrected but friends stole and hid his corpse. I said that he died not for our sins but because he was too smart of a man for Romans to sustain. It was done as a political action when someone that didn't do anything wrong still gets punished in order to fuel the regime. I also said that cross is the symbol of injustice and death... We talked more about a variety of topics. Then I was found in my bathroom giving a lecture of something very obscure but important to my reflections. Then I went through my closet trying to find something I couldn't.. After all of that I passed out in the early morning.. Oh yeah, when I wake up I found out that I managed to get into my system a large amount of DXM and then countless OTC sleeping aids as I saw empty pill bottles under my bed. No idea how did that happened.... It sounded like I wanted to kill myself or god knows what...
I got so scared after I found all of it. And embarrassed as well for my actions.. The worst I don't remember anything I was saying but I really wish to know my atheistical insights into angels and christian mythology induced by tripping on Ambien. What a drug.
I fet so bad walking. When I went to bathroom I saw poring water with none of the faucets turned on. I shapes of dark clouds traveling around me. One was in the shower cabin and that thing was making weird energy discharges that looked like grey and pale lightnings. Looking outside was unbearable. Hallucinations of strange lines connecting objects around the field, like everything was floating with those grey but quiet lightings .. I was tripping at 9 am. It was intense. I didn't feel sane, I felt like I lived in between of two realities - my sober normal world and a dreamy, illogical, phantasy world where none of the customs, ideas or anything really makes sense unless you are part of it...
I struggled to sleep and I saw movie-like strong hallucinations while I slept dreaming lucidly.. My skin had an off yellow color to it and it felt like I am loosing my sanity and going somewhere too dip into my consciousness not for my own good. I was trembling, and couldn't make sense out of everything that was happening. Then lethargic, tired for the next tree days until I finally stepped into the reality completely.
That experience hunts me. I believe ambien if used right it can bring some very very interesting things out of people's souls and minds. However, I rather won't venture ever again into that nightmare.
Don't add to the goodness of ambien any alcohol or other depressants. Your being will be under very much stress.


----------



## stuckinaloop

People saying ambien burns must have never sniffed 2c-x drugs or mephedrone lol


----------



## drmindbender

burns a little nothing to complain about. i bet you everyone that says it burns is snorting that crap right now. I'll tell you what it is clutch when you have a full stomach instead of laying in bed all night wondering when its going to kick in ur losing motor control like a narcoleptic.


----------



## Travis Elliott

*YOu heard wrong.  I just snorted one and then registered just to tell you thats false*



Hoss said:


> I have never snorted them, but as such I have heard it burns like HELL. I am not totally against it, though. 50mg oral is the highest I believe I have delved into. Curious.



It doesn't burn.  It feels cold and clean. 



That is all


----------



## Blossom

ehhh i was snorting ambien quite a bit this last 2 weeks...my nose hurts like a BITCH  after :O

is on ambizzle right now. it feels so weird and like fluidy and dream like, and calm. which is so trippy on its own cuz ive been really uncalm. like im so calm now i can say uncalm.. 


on another note tho i;ve started to have severe memory problems  wunddddder why . On New Years I snorted some Ambien at like 8 and then went over to my friends house and dosed on MDMA and he did Methylone (uh yes u can cum on ambien ) and then i ate mushrooms later, but anyway....the next day as we were getting ready to wind down and my friend had done some h, i apparently went to sleep only to wake up like 3 hours later and saw that he was still on the couch and i so called him over to bed, and he said he'd come, and all of a sudden it was like 3 hours again...weird.


----------



## halcyonsgs

Business is Business
Why do people have to be so emotional and pansy ass about buying and selling drugs? It's s business deal. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## likeakite

Once I woke my girlfriend up to show her something. Out side my second story window in the
parking lot was my Van. Most of the parking lot is surrounded by woods. Just one streetlight was shining its light almost toward my Van.I looked and I saw Spirits floating and hanging around my Van. I could not believe my eyes! Spirits are around my Van! I woke up my girlfriend and showed her what I saw. She also saw them! WE both watched the Spirits float around,under and over the Van! My girlfriend even yelled for them to get away. Then they were
gone. 2 hours earlier me and the girlfriend each took 40 mg of ambien. So me seeing Spirits most likely  was a hallucination . But why do two different people hallucinate the same thing?


----------



## dylanedwards3

snort an ambien or two
blow a few lines

does anyone know anything about if this is dangerous on a high level? other than the fact that it involves taking ambien improperly and the fact that coke is coke


----------



## axe battler

drmindbender said:


> ^^^and thats the last we heard of him...lol



oh my god, thats so funny any its only got funnier as time goes on!

I hope he's not actually dead!


----------



## NoWhere2bFound

I did a quasi-experimental trial with Ambien IR and I just wanted to clear up a few things. 
First off, does snorting or taking ambien orally make a difference? 

----On two separate nights about a week apart I took 20mg of generic ambien. The first night, I decided to take the pills orally and measure/observe the effects for as long as I could. No longer than 25 minutes after taking the pills I felt a mild body high that was soon overshadowed by intense feelings of sedation and tiredness. Needless to say, after only being up for 30 minutes in total, I blacked out and went to sleep. Not very much fun to say the least.....other than the really good sleep I got that night. 

Seven days later I took, via insufflation, the same amount that I had taken the previous week. Ten minutes after snorting, everything becomes very pleasant and I feel no overarching urge to sleep. I feel a mild, warm Euphoria and my vision begins to deceive me. Visual hallucinations are here and clear. There aren't however super vivid, acid-like images. It is much milder. Anywho, I was actually so impressed at the difference that I hoped right on here to write this up.....

**My conclusion is that in order to get the experience most people are looking for here (im not talking about sleep), snorting the pills not only bypasses the drowsy phase but allows the euphoric phase to hit a little harder. Sniffing the pills, in reality, only burns a little bit for a couple minutes too. It’s not like the outrageous, burning and corrosive feeling you get after sniffing the wrong E-Pill or as bad as everyone is making it out to be...

Have Fun and Dont Drive......Keep Movement at a minimum also


----------



## gourella

Out of curiosity I tried taking ambien tonight, mainly for recreational purposes for the first time after doing some research. First, I decided to rail a crushed up 5mg pill to see what the fuss was about.?)

t+.00 crushed & railed the pill up. There was a mild burn but as long for I had held my head back  and then the the burnining sensation  would mellow out. No euphoria to speakof  by insoflation. ( was also drinking a beer at this time to see if it would potentiate effects). Nothing seems to happpen in this time around.

t+.30 Popped another pill, (10mg) this time as the first dose was probpably too low. Swalloed this one. No perceivable effects. Didn't even get groggy or felt like at was time for me to goto sleep.

T+ 1.00 - Anther 10mg orally this time putting me at 25mg in an hour. Thought things would kick in here but didnt only noticed a little slopiness hopping up the stairs 

I dont even know how it got to being this late, 2hrs after that last pill, but I havent even gone to the drowsyness stage yet. 

Questions:

If I take another pill should I snort/use orally?

Because of the layoff from the last pill should i even take additional pills if i am not feeling anything?

Should I take a bunch at the same time rather than spreading them out?

I'm trying to get some effects like visuals, hallucinations , even some like drowsiness so I can at least fall asleep (been awake for past 15 hours and started this experiment on an empty stomach.)

Any suggestions?

*I'm seeing some typos and sloppiness going on in this post (some of which I caught and corrected in text). This post was written while on Ambien, so the stuff may have had some affect, if minimal.


----------



## swiEric

I snorted ambien a while ago, I don't remember it burning at all. and it didn't give me any hallucinations, it gave me more of a xanax effect. I didnt remember anything really, and I was just fucked up and outgoing in the parts I do remember. and I ended up locking my keys in my car with the radio on, and then spending the weekend trying to find my keys cause I forgot I had even used my truck that night. was not much fun.


----------



## gourella

oh, could this be some CYP2D6 metabolizer that @NotQuiteAnonymous alluded to in a similar situation where I perceived no effects when I took tons of DXM?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=526371

Apparently with this I metabolize certain drugs very quickly?


----------



## gourella

OK I am planning on crushing 20mg Ambien now so I can at least get some sleep. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Anyone else on here have experience with IV ambien?  As ridiculous as this sounds, IVing produces a rush reminiscent of cocaine.  I had heard of this, and didn't believe it.  Until I tried it.  I was like "what the.."  a coke rush, fading into the glow of an ambien high.  No tripping from it though for me, not since the first couple times doing ambien.


----------



## gourella

So all that ambien did absolutely nothing last night. I just went to bed as usual. I remember everything that happened, fwiw. Could this have anything to do with my metabolism of the CYP2D6 enzyme? (possibly ultrarapid?)


----------



## CaseFace

BrokedownPalace said:


> Anyone else on here have experience with IV ambien?  As ridiculous as this sounds, IVing produces a rush reminiscent of cocaine.  I had heard of this, and didn't believe it.  Until I tried it.  I was like "what the.."  a coke rush, fading into the glow of an ambien high.  No tripping from it though for me, not since the first couple times doing ambien.



I IVed ambien a bunch of times actually. In higher doses the rush would be trippy as fuck, seconds after the physical rush hits i would get this absurd mental sensation and become extremely little, like almost literally i would be viewing my rooms as if i was very small and had become part of this race of little people who lived on my floor or some shit. I'm being completely serious by the way, it was fuckin' weird, too hard to describe this is only vaguely how it was.

Don't shoot up ambien lol, it's fucking retarded - and most likely HORRIBLE for you. The rush is hardly worth the risk just buy real drugs.


----------



## halfoz

you've gotta build up your experience with ambien before you get the best effect. you have to learn how to fight off the tiredness. 20mg will knock newish users out pretty consistently pretty fast. you havent really experienced Ambien till you've gone past the "knock out" effect. takes some practice. that's when the euphoria really kicks in.

its also when all the bad shit usually occurs and when the amnesia starts. this is when you will do really regrettable stuff that you don't have much control over. 

although with time and lots of use you can overcome both the sleepiness and the amnesia even at high doses.

its silly to worry about how to take it until you know how to ride the high. only reason to snort an amb is if you just ate something fatty. fatty foods dramatically slow absorbtion when taken orally. 

if you wanna really eff yourself, wait until you're super hungry then take your amb and alcohol. be sure you have securely hidden your car keys first.

ambien seems like a wonder drug for a long time, but after 10yrs of using/abusing it, i'm done with it. 

i only get negative effects from it now. it doesn't put me to sleep, my sleepwalks are ALWAYS dangerous (i always do something really bad - last time I took ambien I woke up in hospital having OD'd on other stuff that I had had no intention of taking), i get no enjoyment from it.

never, ever, ever mix ambien and meth. extraordinarily bad combinations. imagine hallucinating nightmares non-stop for several hours. really "real" hallucinations, and really horrifying.


----------



## motiv311

My dad gave me like fourty ambiens whilest we were visitng a trade show in N caronlina ANYWAYZ.... 

    Some were 5mg brand name, and others 10mg generic indian. (I believe he gets them legitmately quasi anyways) 

      At the hotel I snorted 15mg brand.... then 20 mg indian. I had already had about 70mg of adderall and was PEAKING ... So when the ambien kicked in... it felt so euphoric.. almost like adding to the adderall in the BEST POSSIBLE way,... a powerful feeling that rivals oxycontin whilest on adderall. You hear funny music in your head. ANd when I play guitar; I'm basically way way more invested and faster ; more creative. 

    I also get way horny.... now this adderalll and snorted ambien. 

P.S. ambien goes down nice... .the more the burn the better the pill ... That spicey brand name shit is the bomb and after a while it goes down smoooooooooth ... cheers.


----------



## nile

It burns a lot!


----------



## Sociable

Are you guys chopping up your shit enough?

My friend gave me 20 mg ambien which I promplty chopped up finely and then snorted. I can tell there is a little burn and my right eye wanted to cry a little but it felt like nothing honestly.

Its been a little while im bored :/ not much is happening


----------



## Illusionist

I haven't read all this, just kinda skimmed... 

Just from experience... And I've been prescribed benzos for over a year and a half (ambien for half a year) taking them orally is more effective.. 

If you chop it up well enough it shouldn't burn too bad. But since it isn't a numbing agent or amphetamine you will feel the burn...


----------



## Illusionist

motiv311 said:


> My dad gave me like fourty ambiens whilest we were visitng a trade show in N caronlina ANYWAYZ....
> 
> Some were 5mg brand name, and others 10mg generic indian. (I believe he gets them legitmately quasi anyways)
> 
> At the hotel I snorted 15mg brand.... then 20 mg indian. I had already had about 70mg of adderall and was PEAKING ... So when the ambien kicked in... it felt so euphoric.. almost like adding to the adderall in the BEST POSSIBLE way,... a powerful feeling that rivals oxycontin whilest on adderall. You hear funny music in your head. ANd when I play guitar; I'm basically way way more invested and faster ; more creative.
> 
> I also get way horny.... now this adderalll and snorted ambien.
> 
> P.S. ambien goes down nice... .the more the burn the better the pill ... That spicey brand name shit is the bomb and after a while it goes down smoooooooooth ... cheers.




=\

Benzodiazepines are a downer 
Adderal is an upper
You ruined your high taking them together. They cancel each other out.. Most likely scenario: You were feeling the ambien pull you off the adderal high....


----------



## amapola

Illusionist said:


> Benzodiazepines are a downer
> Adderal is an upper
> You ruined your high taking them together. They cancel each other out.. Most likely scenario: You were feeling the ambien pull you off the adderal high....


That is a simplistic although _seemingly_ logical view. 
You should look up 'speedballs' (a.k.a. heroin and cocaine).


----------



## motiv311

Illusionist said:


> =\
> 
> Benzodiazepines are a downer
> Adderal is an upper
> You ruined your high taking them together. They cancel each other out.. Most likely scenario: You were feeling the ambien pull you off the adderal high....




 Ok mr. greenlighter. Considering ambien is really no benzo... more of a hypnotic, and benzo's don't really "Cancel" out a strong 70mg adderall high.... i think you be wrong


----------



## Illusionist

"Zolpidem shares some characteristics of a family of sedatives called benzodiazepines." Regardless of classifying it as a benzo; it causes cross-tolerance with benzos and acts precisely as a benzo does on the GABA Receptor, B instead of A

Conflict wasn't the intent of my post as much as any information I could contribute.

"Ok mr. greenlighter. Considering ambien is really no benzo... more of a hypnotic, and benzo's don't really "Cancel" out a strong 70mg adderall high.... i think you be wrong " Cancel it out or not... You would be losing one or the other dose to dose...

"That is a simplistic although seemingly logical view.
You should look up 'speedballs' (a.k.a. heroin and cocaine). " 
Heroin is an opiate. Rather than being an agonist on GABA...  (Usually an antagonist/inverse agonist? I think?)

"Caffeine can neutralize the effects of benzodiazepine tranquilizers such as diazepam (Valium®). Benzodiazepines act by enhancing the effect of GABA on GABAA receptors, whereas caffeine has an opposite effect by inhibiting GABA release" (Caffeine referring to stimulants in general...)

http://www.benbest.com/science/anatmind/anatmd10.html


Just my experience from a year and a half prescriptions of ambien and benzos =\


EDIT: Ambien affecting GABA http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=175905


----------



## peacefuldreamer09

I still have half a bottle of ambien as I rarely take it. I'm taking it tonight, I had almost no sleep last night. Snorting is relatively safe with fentanyl?


----------



## Illusionist

http://forum.opiophile.org/archive/index.php/t-32698.html  :
""Be very careful trying to use zolpidem (stilnox, ambien, etc), or any of the zdrugs like zaleplon or eszopiclone, for this kind of action.

It is very effective at opioid potentiation. The problem is that for some people, it will potentiate the physical effects (like resperatory depression) far more than the perceived mental aspects. Combine that with the blackout factor, and a user may feel tempted, even without realizing what they are doing, to take more of either the sleep meds or the opioid or both.

The fact that these pills are easier to get scripted than benzos doesn't mean that they aren't very similar... In esse""

Assuming Fenatyl (like) heroin


----------



## Diablo143

Pothedd said:


> Oh, And EVERYONE WHO POSTED IN THIS THREAD and is bitching about how much ambien hurts.
> 
> Man the fuck up. That burn is nothing. Sniff some meth if you want something that feels like glass in your nose (strangely feels good even though it hurts).
> Seriously man. Ambien is so gentle on the nose and the burn is gone in seconds.
> Try sublingual it (hold under your tongue).
> 5 seconds of burn, 1 hour of nasty taste
> you decide.



I agree dude!!! Nothing is as painful as meth.. But as you said... The burn and pain is delightful!!!!  Yum!!!

Now... I'm going to snort my Zolpi... Good night all you sexy peoples!!  
And be responsible!!!


----------



## bdeppenbrook

I just popped 2 10mg Ambien as well as snorted 2 10mg Ambien. The burn is not bad at all. Nothing compared to the burn of Xanax. I'm definitely starting to feel peaced out. Almost disconnected from what I am doing. Hard to explain the feeling. Definitely a positive experience as opposed to a negative one. The drips arent bad either. I feel pretty good, but I also took 2 Vic7.5s. I feel calm cool and collective.


----------



## motiv311

jealous - of you ! ^^


----------



## dramatica

I cannot emphasize enough the importance of BRAND on effectiveness when railing zolpidem. The big pharmacy chains have all been carrying the same one (most of the time) for the last two years or so. It is by far the best one to rail. I don't believe I am allowed to name the producer of the generic, but anyway...

Railing zolipdem while on amphetamine is very pleasant, though it is a delicate balance, because you don't want to take too much zolpidem. But just a little will give the user a relaxed, euphoric feeling while maintaining good focus from the adderall.

Once you rail 20 mg or more of zolpidem, you should start having pretty interesting visual effects. Keep still and stare at a painting or something with coarse texturing. The image will take on fluid characteristics, undulating, expanding... very cool. Try staring "through" the image for the best effects. Depending on the picture, you can see movement in isolated parts. For example, I have a painting of a boat at a small dock on a lake. If I stare kind of "past" the boat, I immediately begin to see it rocking up and down as it would in real water. This is how I would know that my dose was sufficient to get in bed and sleep immediately.

For the brave: after railing at least 20-30mg, turn the lights down low and get a mirror, or go to your bathroom if you need to. Relax and look right through your reflection. Of course, your face will begin to warp, changing your appearance fundamentally. This is pretty damn freaky if you ask me.

I would not advise dosing more than 50 mg at a time (even that is extremely high). It is dangerous just like anything else. DO NOT combine with opiates in any significant amount, or you're asking for an OD. Also, do not ever leave the safety of your home if you've been railing zolpidem.

Zolpidem has an extremely short half life (2-3 hrs?) and leaves your system very quickly, especially if you're railing. The withdrawal from weeks of consistent use (or abuse) is interesting. The first night you won't sleep much of course, and you will feel like your heart is racing or having palpitations, though in fact your heart is probably beating quite normally. The phenomenon is pretty horrible though. On Day 1 you will be an anxious mess, seriously. Day 2 is pretty bad too. However, by Day 3 you can probably sleep again, and you may even feel "good" because you are emerging from the ambien fog.

The short withdrawal from zolpidem is a redeeming quality. Most of us are aware of the terrors of benzo withdrawal, which can potentially be long-lasting. Zolpidem is a "non-benzo" sedative hypnotic, though when looking for information on zolpidem withdrawal, it is usually lumped in with general Benzo withdrawal syndrome.

Anyway, msg me if you have any questions on zolpidem/combos that you would like answered based on my experiences


----------



## motiv311

bump ^ dis guy knows whats up


----------



## Blossom

Ambien (which I'm on right now is so awesome) also I'm fiercly addicted. I got fired from work, popped an ambien. Felt depressed and bored, popped an ambien, had a date.....POPPED AN AMBIEN.

Uh so yeah..


----------



## rakketakke

Snorted upto 100mg last night and didn't really experience anything remotely fun. To be honest I didn't even feel anything recreational at all. I've used it two times before that, both were oral and 10mg. Didn't have any amnesia either, made some music that night and read a book.

Oh well.


----------



## ThePharmacist25

Doesn't snorting this $][-][  ][ *][* BURN like the sun would if you snorted the Helium star?


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*Sublingual Ambien*

*For those of you that don't want to snort the ambien for

 whatever reason (burn, don't like snorting pills, etc..) and still want it to hit you 

as fast as possible just crush up the ambien into powder and then put the ambien

 powder under your tongue and hold it there for about 15mins.. you will start to 

feel it within 5mins and it will just keep getting stronger and stronger till all of it is

 absorbed. *


----------



## Pharmokinetictal

Ambien like all Z drugs and benzos are lipid soluble which means they will not cross the mucosal membranes of your nose. Snorting is a waste of a pill that has a higher bioavailability when taken orally. Not worth the effort or burn. Just swallow.


----------



## JitterBob

400mg would kill a person. If not they would at least me reallllllly messed up or completely black out. I don't buy that you took 400mg or anything close. 400mg is more than a full prescription of the highest dose (10mg), so that isn't really believable story telling.

You must be misreading your label...


----------



## motiv311

in the process of sniffing some new type of ambien 

good brand.

stings a lot

here comes dream land!


----------



## doppelganga196

Anybody Know the nasal bioavailability? Oral seems higher only that snorting seems to kick in faster & nowhere near as strong.


----------



## realxsalo

The world is magic when I on ambien. Best benzo ever.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

realxsalo said:


> The world is magic when I on ambien. Best *NON*benzo ever.



fixed


----------



## jonny.steel18

I need to fxcking sleep aid and my delivery boy is not picking up..
crush it sniff it smoke it what ever just put it in my system ....
I fxcking jealous of this fxcking thread ......


----------



## unbiased

Hoss said:


> I have never snorted them, but as such I have heard it burns like HELL. I am not totally against it, though. 50mg oral is the highest I believe I have delved into. Curious.



it burns, but in a tolerable way, and doesn't last very long.
you should snort some cyclobenzaprine... that'll make you wanna just about cut your nose off
but anyway, i've snorted 40mg tonight of ambien. feel dreamy, is the way I could decribe it..some hallucinations, which i like.
after the final doses i found myself picking up on nonexistant coversations which have nothing to do with anything important.. like little banters between imaginary friends in imaginary scenarios...whilst my physical self has attuned all focus unto creating a makeshift double bub pipe cleaner. think i just gave up on that though. tried to snort another 5mg but it just disitegrated in my hands... whatever. at this point it doesn't hurt me to just sweep it under the rug and cut my minor loss.. The distorted, bubbly wavy resounding visuals is much like a good acid trip, with less of the mental trippyness of it.I like taking ambien this way (and remaining awake!) as opposed to just popping it. it makes me feel lost, like i'm absent from my body and am actually in a different world. probably should go to sleep now,. though. important day ahead.

one love
happy drugging


----------



## unbiased

Pharmokinetictal said:


> Ambien like all Z drugs and benzos are lipid soluble which means they will not cross the mucosal membranes of your nose. Snorting is a waste of a pill that has a higher bioavailability when taken orally. Not worth the effort or burn. Just swallow.


now THAT'S how you do it when you're setting up to sleep all night and wake up nice and refreshed. snorting, is generally for the intent of recreation. Idk bout yalls but when i snort an ambien it's to get high, not to immediately fall asleep. but if you ARE looking for sleep - just read the instructions and babom


----------



## realxsalo

I loved Zolpidem but only orally, I have tried Triazolam intranasally and was more effectiv89e and recreational. Right now I have crushed a 10MG Zolpidem sachet, and blowed my first line (prox. 2.5mg)

00.00- First line, OMFG feels like hot sauce in my nasal cavities.
00.02- The pain its gone but I have the rest of the zolpidem powder, This its going to hurt.
00.03- WTF was that, suddenly I felt a slighty rush and bit of dizziness (Placebo effect?) 
00.05- Next Line done (5mg), PAIN! pain in my nasal cavities.
00.06- Dizziness? snorting Triazolam its so much less painful than this stuff, even they taste better, I dont why all this z-drug craps taste allthe same, like a metallic dirty coin 
00.10- I felt another rushy feeling. I dont really now what to think
00.13- The EFFECTS now are evident, drunk like vision, drowsyness, erratic movements, mild sedation, mild desihnibition.
00.17- Now i felt a mild rush euphoric feeling,  CATATONIA....------ a little bit of dissosiactive feelings
00.19- Its difficult typing on my keyboard (u know wat i mean). I just finished my last line, this time didnt hurt so badly, the rest of the powder its done.
00.21- SOO here it is, i didnt think that I would be high soo fast, Im definitly stoned and erratic, worse than drunk
00.23- My brain its numb
00.24- Smoke a bowl right now would be fantastic, too bad my sister is in the other room, bitch
00.26- Im inmmune to anxiety and all that stuff
00.30- DOPE, slighty visual distortions.
00.34- I feel sedated, but i dont feel any "trippin" effect or any erratic activity that I used to be when I eat them, srsly
01.03- feel so sleepy


----------



## Deadlock616

I've been prescribed 10mg of Zolpidem for my insomnia. The first night I took 10mg. I didn't feel sleepy at all. I tried to see how many mg I can take to get a "high" hallucination feel but didn't find much help so I tried 30mg. I felt alright, nothing big. Just went to sleep. I take two 10mg to get me to fall asleep.

The other night I took three 10mg while drinking straight Vodka. I didn't feel any different feeling other than the buzz feeling of the vodka. So I took another 10mg pill to total 4 pills. I eventually went to bed. Next morning I wake up fine, however two of my friends called me to tell me that I had called them and had conversations with them during the time I though I was asleep. I don't even recall the conversations but the call log is there on my cell. Had me kinda freaked out. Probably will never drink and take Ambien together again. Maybe.

I've been reading about snorting Ambien. I'm kinda curious. I don't know whats a good amount to snort to get a good feeling.

Any advice on my Ambien journey? Thanks.


----------



## Pothedd

Usually 10mg railed does the trick.
Maybe more. Idk.
I don't black out on it though. I could eat/snort a whole bottle (300mg) and still be perfectly functional.
My girl takes 2 and blacks out...


----------



## Oxide

Ambien in doses ~20-30mgs usually places me right in my 'benzo sweet spot.' Otherwise known as black out territory. In this zone, I'm not myself. I'm benzo-man. I'll say anything, do anything, whatever. I'd probably steal someones shoelaces on this stuff. I get crazy on any gaba-a acting drugs. Ambien doesn't screw with my emotions like xanax and temazepam do, though. On benzos, I'm an emotional wreck. On ambien, I'm fogged out and have no idea whats really going on until I snap out of it 3 hours later. Snorting it gives a quicker onset, but the drug wears off much more rapidly than eating it. I'd probably stick to oral.


----------



## motiv311

I do 1/2 and 1/2 now... Snort 5mgs swallow 5mgs


----------



## laCster

the intranasal bioavailability for ambien is around 5-10% lol....i dont even find ambien that much fun anyways. unless you think passing out and blacking out sounds like a good time to you


----------



## motiv311

most of the stuff you snort, you end up swallowing anyways... those "drips" are way past the naval cavity. Most people swallow the "drip"


----------



## Pothedd

It's water soluble, so it works in your nose.
I can attest that it hits way harder and faster, with more euphoria, when insufflated.
It doesn't last nearly as long however.

Once again though; keep opinions to a minimum please?
I've never once passed out or blacked out from Ambien. It's a very weak substance. If you DO black out or pass out from it then find something that doesn't effect you so hard.

But don't make it seem as if that is a normal reaction to this drug.


----------



## laCster

Pothedd said:


> It's water soluble, so it works in your nose.
> I can attest that it hits way harder and faster, with more euphoria, when insufflated.
> It doesn't last nearly as long however.
> 
> Once again though; keep opinions to a minimum please?
> I've never once passed out or blacked out from Ambien. It's a very weak substance. If you DO black out or pass out from it then find something that doesn't effect you so hard.
> 
> But don't make it seem as if that is a normal reaction to this drug.



once again, you will get more out of the pill if you swallow them. that is with ALL benzos and z-drugs. end of story

its not my opinion either. the drug is made for sleeping, it's not like you are going to get all cracked out once you take it...all benzos and z-drugs can be sedating. and it is a normal reaction to the drug. again, that is what it was made for, for sleep...  and what do you mean by weak? compared to what?

LOL @ your post saying you could take 300mg at once and not pass out...


----------



## Pothedd

I've killed my whole bottle over the course of a day with clear memory of the event. It's weak. I don't black out, I don't get overly sedated, I don't know what else to tell you.

Neither do most of the people I've known to take it. Maybe we're ALL just immune to drugs, but I doubt it.


----------



## motiv311

I agree that 99.9 percent of the time... to swallow the drug is safest and strongest. (safe cause no needless needles


----------



## Illusionist

rakketakke said:


> Snorted upto 100mg last night and didn't really experience anything remotely fun. To be honest I didn't even feel anything recreational at all. I've used it two times before that, both were oral and 10mg. Didn't have any amnesia either, made some music that night and read a book.
> 
> Oh well.



I have been on Ambien for a couple years... 70MG knocked me out cold for quite a while, completely un-wakable and landed in the hospital (Not that overdose on ambien is exactly probable, and really I just couldn't be woken up) .. Unless you have been on benzos or ambien for a very long time... That would be considered a very high dose...


----------



## Quixote

I've been on stilnox/ambien for 6 years now, basically 10-15mg every night to sleep, I still find it very tricky going over 15mg as anything can happen, basically once I get 5mg of the stuff into me, even after years of use nightly, I become a bit more relaxed and can easily either end up going to sleep normal or deciding under the influence to go a bit nutty and mix things up by doing more/mixing other drugs (marjiuana, alcohol, codeine, etc) and bam instant black out and regrets in the morning. 

Just a reminder to all to becareful with your dosing! I've had a quick look through this page and the thought of doing anything over 20-30mg is way too scary for me so ya, becareful guys!


----------



## Pothedd

Lmfao @ blackout. Some people's kids......
It's fun, it's relaxing, it makes you feel like there is a room full of people when you're by yourself.
I like it, but have never blacked out from any dose of it, nor "passed out" or felt the least bit of sedation.

Every person I've heard of being prescribed it has said something along the lines of, "The doctor expects me to sleep on this? Why would I go to sleep on this?! It doesn't make me tired, it just makes me trip balls!!"

Lawl.


----------



## poppyplanet

For some reason, I ate 5 10mg of these a while ago spread throughout the night, and while usually they make me feel nice and sedated, they didn't work, at all. Weird.


----------



## Pothedd

Snort them, maybe they'll work.
I don't get euphoria UNLESS I snort them.
Unfortunately it doesn't last long...


----------



## TheTwighlight

Pothedd said:


> It's fun, it's relaxing, it makes you feel like there is a room full of people when you're by yourself.



Holy shit! I've taken it for 8 years on and off, and just recently accidentally tripped balls on it and that's _exactly_ what happened!


----------



## DieselFuel

Yea that's pretty weird... thinking that there's people with you and looking over and realizing nobody is there.  I think that most of the blackouts happen when mixing with alcohol.  Not the greatest idea but happens nonetheless.  Railin that shit just plain hurts.  Not worth it - parachute or some shit...


----------



## realxsalo

I discovered that smoking cigarrtes kill my ambien buzz, and also makes me nauseous and lightheaded


----------



## Apptrix

*ummm burn?*

ive snorted ambien so many times and never had even the tiniest tingle.... maybe its your brand, if you want a burn snort a wellbutrin (bupropion) thats like snorting fire ants cept probably less deadly <,< ambien on the other hand no hallucinations aside from visual distortions people look orange and melting D;! though it makes everything taste so bad anyone else with the taste?


----------



## Apptrix

also to all you that say its weak this shit is actually really strong..... as long as you DONT EAT ANYTHING and your stomach is empty otherwise it does... well nothing lol read the bottle it says take on empty stomach or did half of you forget to read? I blame the drugs, go do more drugs


----------



## albastrux

Ambien is one that is, for the most part, just as potent when insufflated as it is when taken orally.


----------



## Ccduncan

First time snorting....... will let you know.....

1.... The burn wasnt bad at all... ( now granted I do love to snort things).... Worse burn I ever had I woke for college and my friend had left me some methadone 20mg (dont know if that was the right dosage) and I was used to snorting oxy (me thinking to myself " surely you can snort this") it felt as if rod of pure hellfire and magma had me shoved up my nose and when that went away it felt literally like my nose was gonna fall out for like an hour... but I will say this I was high as balls.....


----------



## lovelylacey

i just railed 3x12.5=37.5 ambien mixed with 5 mg klonopin and ate one 12.5 ambien on an empty stomach....see how this goes hahaha!!


----------



## teegeemc

i have done it both ways, no real differenge except the occasional hot flash. i melt 2 10s under my toung my mouth gets nubm then 2 xanax 2 valume and i an totally chilled


----------



## teegeemc

microtel said:


> An earlier post claims to ingest 50mg-to-90mg of Ambien?? It is entirely possible to fall asleep and due to Ambien's properties your brain stem might not re-awaken, and you're dead. Be damn careful, stupid.


 *50 mg ambien can be lethal it will shut down your respratory system///try 2 xanax chew swallow return to ambien dose 30 mg should be nice*


----------



## J.Wallace

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I guess I was just expecting too much from this drug.  I did 400mg (from a reliable pharmacy) last night and wasn't really mashed at all
> 
> Time for the needles I think.



400mg? Nah I call bullshit. I take 10mg and I'm out like a fucking light. 400mg? That's enough to put you in a coma!


----------



## Apptrix

*Snorting it is great!*

I got a script for 10mg ambien my generic version is really small I guess it has very few fillers it goes by without a burn unless i snort it sowly. It's not better snorted imo but shorter, I dont understand anything that people say about it making you sleepy it does not. Ambien isn't even meant to make you sleepy it's meant to help you sleep, the reason it literally makes you sleepy is most likely cause you're thinking it's a sleeping pill. Ive taken 20 mgs orally with no blackout and had extreme melting visuals everyone was orange and melting! mind you the first time I took 20mgs I blacked out, I didn't try it again till I was sure my tolerance was well established. 20mgs snorted has proven to be stronger, shorter, with less visuals. I cant see ambien as asking for regular use, the effects are mostly too odd. Ambien ironically creates a change in ambiance there is this feeling of weirdness that just lingers throughout the duration, the world feels like a strange unkown world. Ive used it mostly as an anxiolytic because I have a tendency to get really uncomfortable anxiety on bud. I always keep 5-10 mgs crushed with me when exploring the mental realm, If I feel that any form of anxiety has set in I quickly insufflate 5mgs usually that works just fine, on LSD it added a lot of fun effects at 10mgs  , and completely eliminated my trip heading in a bad direction. snorting is not advised unless you need quick acting relief for anxiety it hits in seconds, the oral method lasts longer and I believe to be way more exciting and has less of a lazy/depressing comedown.

P.S. come on guys don't bash people on snorting pills no one is gunna listen and telling them it doesn't work when IT DOES and I'm sure they know it does, will probably make them think you're just another paranoid idiot that doesn't know anything. Although I agree snorting pills is bad for you and your nose.


----------



## Apptrix

J.Wallace said:


> 400mg? Nah I call bullshit. I take 10mg and I'm out like a fucking light. 400mg? That's enough to put you in a coma!



yeah wow that guy took 400 mgs with no effects?!??!? "from a reliable pharmacy?" not reliable at all he'd probably be dead from the CNS depression...


----------



## knightjkm

i just snorted 2 10mg ambien right now i feel the effectts i feel liek there is 3 ppl with me


----------



## SpiralDivine

Snorting Ambien = Wonderful

Almost as wonderful as snorting Zaleplon (Sonata)


----------



## 88mph

just eat ambien it works better!


----------



## glamophonicx

I've never tried snorting it and considering I'm tired for the first night in months because I didn't sleep last night and just stayed up all day today I think I'll save it for another time. But what I read definitely intrigued me considering half the time I take 2 of my 10 mgs and cant sleep along with some seroquel, trazedone, Ativan or whatever I feel like trying that night. I had no idea I could hallucinate so I'm definitely excited to try it out...we'll see what happens when I do in the next week or so...as a serious insomniac it will be interesting to see if anything happens :/


----------



## shpongle1987

wait so taking ambien while on klonopin, reduces the chances of having hallucinations?


----------



## OpanRanger30

Apptrix said:


> yeah wow that guy took 400 mgs with no effects?!??!? "from a reliable pharmacy?" not reliable at all he'd probably be dead from the CNS depression...



zoldipem is not a CNS depressant, and it is incredibly hard to "dangerously" overdose on. it even says on wiki that anticonvulsive and muscle relaxaing properties are not apparent until 10-20 times normal dose.

however 40 mgs should put you in a strange, disoriented la la land, let alone 400 mgs....


----------



## c91

Never railed, but last time SWIM took ambien and had a bottle of wine, SWIM drove and did some interesting things. Scary times.


----------



## lolfire

Can somebody tell me what 2CB is ? I've never came across it ?
But anyway, I was going to snort a ritalin tablet, but then decided against it because of how late it is here and I don't wanna be up all night, so I've decided to take ambien, took .5 orally, bit nervous to snort them again because last time I railed 2 10mg pills, ate 2 10mg's, and threw up everywhere and was shaking most of the next day, anyone else experienced this ?

just a quick report here, took took 20mg orally, bout 20 minutes ago, starting to feel somewhat heavier and bumping into things, probably just a lack of concentration, what the the negatives to going out for a drive with my friends ? I'll not be at the wheel but the motion might affect me ? And I'm finding it easy to stay awake but I've never forcibly kept myself awake on ambien before, any thoughts from you guys ?


----------



## Cupkillerr

Im about to try ambien for the first time tonight and only have 10mg and i was first inclined to snort it because i love snorting pills haha i rip blues (30mg oxy pills) on a basically daily basis. Those dont burn bad but i have had some pills burn horribly with the worst ever being methadone so im not scared of the burn i just feel that it is more affective from taking it orally. i would love the euphoria from snorting it but dont want to sacrifice the duration for a little rush since this will be my only oppurtinity to use zolpidem. does anyone know rough durations for both? if it is only a little shorter and just as strong insufflated i might as well snort it.


----------



## tricomb

There's no point in snorting it, it's best taken orally. There are zero benefits to snorting zolpidem, it only takes like 10 minutes to feel orally, so if you feel 10 minutes is unbearable and you only have 20 minutes to live, go ahead and snort it. Otherwise there is no point. It burns more than crystal.


----------



## Tripman

Exactly as stated by tricomb :D.


----------



## laCster

snorting ambien is for squares


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i used to snort them back in the day to get a slightly trippy benzo feeling and the burn is nothing compared to DMAA to all you who say it burns.


----------



## Znegative

Zolpidem is also water soluble. You can plug them if you want a quicker onset.


----------



## weekend addiction

Holy shit why is this 16 pages. Is ambien expensive enough to warrant crushing and snorting?


----------



## Tripman

HdoubleODeezy said:


> i used to snort them back in the day to get a slightly trippy benzo feeling and the burn is nothing compared to DMAA to all you who say it burns.



Try any 2c drug...


----------



## Tripman

2ct-7 is the worst IMO, 2c-b is pretty shocking too, fuck they all just hurt so much...


----------



## Cupkillerr

Thanks guys i went oral and wasnt too bad just a bit weaker than i had hoped for so i snorted a little xanax and am feeling nice now, tired though


----------



## LogWorrior

What brand dude? I know different brands are better then others. Mine are TEVA. They are okay, but would like to find new ones to explore. 

Grow on.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Tripman said:


> Try any 2c drug...



Why? I said Ambien doesn't burn when compared to DMAA.. never said anything bout 2c drugs.


----------



## tricomb

He was responding to my comment


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

oh, my bad Trip


----------



## klonodonian

Cupkillerr said:


> so i snorted a little xanax and am feeling nice now, tired though



I never understood sniffing benzos. One time I crushed 1mg of xanax and 10mg of valium together into a few small lines, sniffed 'em right up and I'll tell ya not a damn thing happened. And this was waaaay before I was an opiate/benzo addict. Had I eaten those 2 pills I know I would have felt super relaxed / apathetic. As it was I felt nothing and had purple powder up my nose. In fact, in my experience the only pill that is even worth sniffing is OxyContin. I have never had success sniffing anything else. All other pills I just eat and I think I get the best results that way. I have sniffed countless OCs and shot them up a few times and I feel like the overall best, longest lasting high came from crunching them up in my mouth and swallowing them. Maybe I'm missing something though.


----------



## tricomb

your not missing something, you're much better off taking benzos orally as directed or sublingual (my favorite)


----------



## JustinD0769

I have often had trouble getting to sleep some nights, my mind too restless to allow the necessary patience. I've been prescribed Remeron (mirtazapine), amitryptyline, and trazadome for this in the past, ranging from moderately strong to strongly strong, definitely effective at inducing drowsiness; but all have the ever-persisting side-effect of inducing the most intense, vivid nightmares. In one dream, I was fighting with my cousin, and he got me into a headlock. I woke up to my fiancee yelling out in pain because I had clamped down on her armpit in my sleep, trying to bite my way out of my cousin's grip in the nightmare.

Ambien (Zolpidem) is the only sleep aid I have come across that not only works beautifully, and has absolutely no negative side effects. The morning after taking amitryptaline, I can still feel a small layer of fuzzy/cloudy leftover. Ambien lets me wake up feeling noticably refreshed and rested.


----------



## tricomb

Yeah, it's extremely short half life is responsible for that. One terrible negative long term side effect is the addiction and withdrawal, which can be even more uncomfortable than a normal benzodiazepine WD and can cause psychosis, I've experienced it. 

It's a decent hypnotic IMO, very weak IME, but better than a benzo for milder insomnia, with problems falling asleep, not staying asleep. True benzos are better for more severe insomnia, but should not be used for more than 2 weeks in a row, IMO. The less frequently you rely on a hypnotic for sleep, the better off you will be. And amitryptamine is a much better option, so you should take it a few hours earlier than you'd normally go to bed so that you don't get that residual hangover, which also, should disappear over time with regular dosing. I've been on elavil before, and mirtazepine (eh, was alright sort of, kind of like trazodone) and trazodone (which was super sedating, but didnt put me to sleep, it zombified me, like being forced to stay awake on seroquel)


----------



## motiv311

eat klonopins... snort ambiens with redbulls or stimulant. . better yet get some Sonata capsules... they're buit for nasal administration hah


----------



## tricomb

motiv311 said:


> eat klonopins... snort ambiens with redbulls or stimulant. . better yet get some Sonata capsules... they're buit for nasal administration hah



Built for nasal administration eh? In capsules?


----------



## whoremonger

I just snorted a little ambien for the first time. Yes it burns. Things are a little 'floaty' the floor isn't where i expect it to be. the overall feeling is very mild but I only took 15mg


----------



## laCster

dont snort ambiens noobs lool.


----------



## likeakite

snorting ambien does burn but that goes away quickley. I once took about 8 or 9 ambien10s then started to watch "DeadMan" with Johnny Depp.Very trippy,And more enjoyable.also stuffed animals would sorta wiiggle and move. I was not afraid,it was rather pleasant,Also they dont last very long 3-4 hours.All in All Id say Ambien is a very interesting drug. I wonder how Ambien would interact with DXM.I dont think its a party drug, more like a turn out the lights play some music smoke somestuff and chill.but not a dance club drug.I took 30 10mg pills over the course of 4 hours and all i did was puke,  Ambien are for people who need to catch 3-4 hours of quick sleep and the go on with their day.


----------



## tazz

Ok so I took 3 ten mg pills about an hour AGO ANd I feelS euphoria, vision blures, mood:keep to my self, and have fun thaught:that workt pretty quick for 30mg worth of pikks. throwing away all my bad thoughts \...im i latle off ballance physictly and got the mellow walk/cloud walkingfeels amazing . 30 in my system and its amazing!!!!! ps my keybor es backward


----------



## tricomb

Please refrain from bumping old threads unless you have something significant to contribute to the thread, and also best refrain from posting in such states of intoxication while on Bluelight, or I'll have to cite you for a PUI (Posting Under the Influence) and you'll spend the night in jail! How does THAT sound mister? 

 

Nah, I'm just kiddin welcome to bluelight but please do take into consideration the points given above. Thank you, please take this time to read the OD guidelines.


----------



## ugly

I used the fine search and didn't get a hit, so I'm going ask this question and if it has already been asked, then I humbly apologize and would like a link if you can do that.

What about snorting other benzos?


----------



## Dread calm

Not worth it, Benzos aren't water soluble so they wont dissolve in your mucous membranes and will just drip down the back of your throat so will end up in your stomach anyway so you may as well just eat them. 
Btw ambien at 30mg gives me double vision, so bad that i have to watch tv through one eye. I much prefer zopiclone.


----------



## blight12

tricomb said:


> Please refrain from bumping old threads unless you have something significant to contribute to the thread, and also best refrain from posting in such states of intoxication while on Bluelight, or I'll have to cite you for a PUI (Posting Under the Influence) and you'll spend the night in jail! How does THAT sound mister?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm just kiddin welcome to bluelight but please do take into consideration the points given above. Thank you, please take this time to read the OD guidelines.



Lol imagine if you could get suspended here for PUI. I think the forum would be empty except for a few narcs wondering whats going on.


----------



## nycblueskie

wiggi said:


> Ambien hurts like hell to snort. I would never willingly rail that shit again in my life. I strongly advise against it.



*LMAO! This is the most epic post I've ever read on the Internet. Thread should be closed after thAt post lmao*


----------



## tazz

*stomach ache on ambien*

 i snorted 3 1/2 10mgs. i got fucked up! i could walk but evrytime i stoold up i got so sick. like i couldent stand for a wile , i had to sit with my head down. i notice whenever i take ambien oral or nasal i get a stomach ache. but its pretty cool when i got no weed.


----------



## DexxStarr

AcidRain said:


> how does it compare with the 2c-'s in terms of burn?



Ambein doesnt burn nearly as bad or last as long as the 2c's, which feel like snorting a pile of razor blades and lasts for like 15 mins after lol


----------



## Slinky1119

I just tried this for the first time yesterday since I'm out of my Klonopin til my next Doc appt.... one 12.5 er takes the edge off very nicely and the Vyvance keeps me from getting sleepy.  Doesn't burn that bad, and only for a minute, and the drip doesn't have a bad taste.


----------



## Slinky1119

I have great success snorting Benzos... no matter what I hear about their soluability.  Klonopin is my fav cause it's minty and refreshing and drips nicely.  I usually swallow 1mg, take 1 sublingually and rail one... that way I know I'm covered!


----------



## prepharm student

stay awake for a week with zero sleep then take 3 10mg ambien, your end up having conversations with the designs on your sheets.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Wow, you waited 2½ years just to say that.
Amazing.


----------



## realxsalo

Lol


----------



## opiatekrzy

just eat the thingd, ambien isnt even that much recreational to begin with , on a scale 0-10, its like a 2 or 3 recreational value, one time my girl wanted me to bang her 10mg ambien so i did, when the rush hit her, she froze, scared the hell out of me i i thought she was gonn stroke out or die...she said it was an intesne rush and for 40mins thought she was seeing thems...just eat them,


----------



## zannie

if you suck the pink shiny coding off and let it dry,,, this will reduce the burn immensely.  it is the coding that causes most of the burn....... and that goes for all meds..


----------



## motiv311

Sonata (zalepron) is practically made for snorting, just twist open the capsule and its like powedered coke in there : )


----------



## randomchic73

thanks for all the answers  i know this is an old thread but im new to here. im not sure how to find people on here so find me


----------



## Jabberwocky

tazz said:


> Ok so I took 3 ten mg pills about an hour AGO ANd I feelS euphoria, vision blures, mood:keep to my self, and have fun thaught:that workt pretty quick for 30mg worth of pikks. throwing away all my bad thoughts \...im i latle off ballance physictly and got the mellow walk/cloud walkingfeels amazing . 30 in my system and its amazing!!!!! ps my keybor es backward



Dear god. Reminds me of me on ambien. Good old times. How I don't miss you, zolpidem, devil drug.


----------



## letsgetweird

Can anyone tell me if the 10mg ambien that i just railed is going to be a good time?


----------



## shreddedlettuce

letsgetweird said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 10mg ambien that i just railed is going to be a good time?



Why don't you tell us, as you have already railed it.


----------



## letsgetweird

well so far i just feel very clumsly, detached, and relaxed.  no hallucinations though.


----------



## MerkCity

The fast week or so I have been messing around with random scripts throughout the house.  There was a 30 ct of perc 10s which were gone in 2 days.  NowI'm left with Zolpidem (Ambien) 10 mg IR, Cyclopenzaprine 10 mg, and hydroxyzone 25mg.  I used to be an opiaye/crack addict, but I'm trying t working with this.  I snorted 40mg of Ambin and 25mg of Hydroxyzine.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mohinjo_Daro

It does burn like hell. I tried doing a lil bit at a time but it was torture. Just do it all @ Once n get it over with.


----------



## darthrhonin

yeah, i suggest you to have a good time man  
Maybe u'll fall asleep due to the synergic zolpidem-hydroxyzine ipnotic effect


----------



## RumPunch

Wow, lots of different stories here. I've been using Ambien on and off for years, so I'll recount a few tales.

Firstly, snorting 20mg of non-CR Ambien has knocked me out like a light. Bit of a burn but not much. 10-15 minutes later, blammo. Taking the same amount orally just put me to sleep after 30-60 minutes.  Anyway, blammo, can't remember a thing, and there are times I did things during the blackout. Once this went very wrong, as while I was blacked out I apparently decided to take a bunch of 8mg hydromorphone. I probably snorted those too; I only recall waking up in the ER later.

Since then, I won't mess with ambien unless there's nothing lying around I might get into. I hear the horror stories of people driving and am thankful I never did that.

Ambien CR 12.5mg is a far different beast. It doesn't burn as much. Snorting one or two might make me a little woozy but not much, and it doesn't make me sleepy. I have never blacked out on it unless I combined it with booze (much like benzos, a bad idea for me), or a strong opiate like hydromorphone. I don't recommend combining those unless you really know what you're doing.

Recently I did try plugging 2 12.5mg CRs and I can't recall anything that happened until the next morning. Apparently I just went to sleep, and I slept well. Tried that again a few days later, and nothing much happened. Unless I really want a fast nap I won't bother trying that again, and I'm not about to try smoking or IV'ing the stuff.

I have constant sleep problems; even on a mammoth dose of Seroquel (I take 800mg at night), it doesn't put me out, but taking an Ambien 12.5 CR usually finishes me off. I sometimes chew and swallow one if I want to get to sleep faster, but usually I just take it as directed.

Ambien can be fun to mess around with, until you black out and have no fucking idea what you've done. It's landed me in the ER, and a few times I've had tales of stupid shit I've done recounted; I've been embarrassed at the very least. I see that it doesn't affect some of you and that's cool, but for the rest, be careful when you try it out. Generally I find I just use it for what it was intended. Tonight, I'll snort a little, after I hide my keys and my cellphone...


----------



## Durantula

@omen_owen mk2  Hope your still alive man, please whatever you do please try to stay away from those things!


----------



## motiv311

I've moved on to Sonata.... Its like ambien but cleaner and more visual. I feel more hypnotized. I do it with adderall and redbulls and pot.... Snort two pills and chew one, and then im euphoric , no pain. feel creative. Feel like getting in a fist fight. Love it


----------



## Jean-Paul

i used to do this when i first got a script to it, i don't really know if there was any better benefits, has this been discussed scientifically in here (kind of pressed for time if i can get a run down). i never do it now although i do always bite the pill in half before ingesting. i'm pretty sure there are too many fillers in ambien to snort it with good results? plugging on the other hand might work....plugging is so gross but my tolerance leans me closer and closer to investing in an anal syringe....


----------



## oxyschottin

Sometimes I find my self going on binges where I inject ambien with my opiates . Never too much only 10-15 mg at the most But I really enjoy the rush combined with opiates. I don't recommended this as I'm assuming its not safe but I cant snort pills I Get sick every time I do and waste the pills by throwing them up.


----------



## whiteymischief

i am prescribed ambien cr. the small blue pills 12.5 mg and i was thinking about snorting one tonight to see how it is! could someone tell me whats the best way to do it? ive snorted pain pills but never did a ambien


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Snorting the IR version is bad enough (getting 10mg of substance with ~100mg or more of binders), but snorting the CR version is sure to fuck up your nose real fast.


----------



## tricomb

don't do it. If the oral ROA is for whatever reason inadequate the rectal route is the next best thing.


----------



## xxxyyy

i find snorting benzos to be a pretty pointless endeavor all in all, and although i've done my fair share of it in the past i find sublingual a much preferable ROA all around. not that i'd ever recommend doing that with zolpidem which must be one of the nastiest tasting benzos (of those i tried, and there were a few it is only superceded by clorazepate).


----------



## Vindicator

xxxyyy said:


> i find snorting benzos to be a pretty pointless endeavor all in all, and although i've done my fair share of it in the past i find sublingual a much preferable ROA all around. not that i'd ever recommend doing that with zolpidem which must be one of the nastiest tasting benzos (of those i tried, and there were a few it is only superceded by clorazepate).



Just would like to point out that Ambien(although similar) is not a benzo, but is a z-drug. A
sedative/hypnotic and is my favorite for sleep. Railing them seems to be more effective, especially if are not on
an empty stomach. But yea the burn sucks and makes me sneeze multiple times. But, you get used to the burn.

I think tonight I'll try IV, I hear that it's different than the other roa's


----------



## xxxyyy

well yes, but for all intents and purposes z-drugs and benzodiazepines are pharmacologically interchangable. 
while i generally wouldn't recommend IVing any pill without a micron, zolpidem unlike most benzos/z-drugs works pretty well for this, being water soluble and all.


----------



## PartTimeKingTUT

One night I accidentally took 300mg and didn't even realize it!  I remember taking 7 of them and then the rest of the night vanished before my eyes!  I ate my WHOLE script the same day I got them!  Trust me, I didn't mean to do it and I am thankful my wife was with me or something bad could have happened!

As far as snorting them...  I don't really feel the burn for more than 3 seconds but I get more of the effect from eating them.   I tried subling but my whole mouth when numb and sorta burn a little bit!  I have been on these for years and I def prefer eating them!


----------



## Morphling

IV zolpidem is wierd.  It just makes me giggle for a hot minute, then NOTHING.  Sober.  Or, at least I feel that way


----------



## Toz

IV zolpidem made my chair grow legs and start walking like a spider, then I fell asleep. Then I woke up and lots of pills were missing, must have been that darn chair that ate them


----------



## NYCdude

If I take a double dose and stay up, I find myself waving my hands in front of my monitor when the screen saver comes on and giggle a lot. I'm a week off of opiates and feeling good at this point - BUT - I have been taking my 12.5mg Ambien CR (sometimes two) along with klonopin to sleep and I woke up the other morning (clears throat 1:30 PM) to find that in the middle of the night (I assume) I had eaten an entire jar of gummy one a day vitamins. Can't keep those around in my room I suppose :/


----------



## opiatekrzy

almost everyone I talked to in my life time, and on bluelight swear that you hallucinate if u take ambien and stay awake. I once took at least 9 once. I blacked out over 3 pills, and took the rest. my mother said I was delirious and was begging to have a pool party and take a bath. so I guess I did hallucinate but I can never be conscious to remember and feel it, black out. I received 7 ambien today, usually in detox ,when I take 1 pill, I get real goofy like benzos, but a weird uncomfortable goofy feeling sometimes but its mostly warm and fuzzy, never snorted it, I IVed my girl a ambien once, and she lost her breath, and scared the hell out of me that something real bad is going to . after 10 sec she caught her breath and said WOW im fine the rush was intense , so idk..I think everyones body is different. . I only really hallucinate during benzo withdrawl, or staying up 3 days in a row tweaked on addys, and Ativan, and seeing the curtains  move, or hearing a song being played, and looking all over the house for a radio playing it. but I never had good visual hallucinations from drugs, mushrooms just made me laugh my ass off on weed, and feeling real speedy, but nothing like I hear everyone say "smelling colors, seeing music pay. tunes come out of radio speaker, the walls melting" I could never get into that before! like everyonbe else has


----------



## blight12

Well the problem is that there is a very small period between hallucinating consciously and then progressing to the unconscious hallucinating phase and by that i mean where you might still be awake but not storing any memory of your experience for you to recall later.

I have tons of experiences family and friends have told me about where i was clearly doing crazy shit and seeing things or speaking to people not there that i have zero memory of including times where i remember going to sleep and my next memory is suddenly being at a friends house the next day doing whatever with zero memory of how i got there. 

And i dont mean the typical patchy disorganized drunken memory but the pure blackout wtf did i do and how did i get here shit.

With regards to the hallucinations you can remember, its not really like hallucination type drugs but a different type where shadows and things take the shapes of faces etc, but not really visually, but rather you brain interprets a shadow as a face instead of the shadow actually visual looking like a face, if that makes sense. Its more mental interpretation type hallucination then a visual one.

There is some visua shit however, as i always see smoke and stuff everywhere like wispy smoke and stuff floating around all the time. It reminds me of pre psychosis meth type hallucinations.

I would eat like 10 tabs a night though and almost died from an OD after going to hospital. This shit is simply nasty and should be avoided.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I am prescribed the ambien 12.5 CR; my first few times taking (orally) I def. hallucinated and had some fun times. I always chewed to take off the time release but never considered shooting of snorting. I read alot about these and always see/hear that eating them will bring the same. For a while I took them regularly, chasing that 1st dose and usually maxing out at 25mg. Lately I have cut down and taking once a week if that, just to sleep. After reading this thread here ill be sure to try 25MG tonight and lick off the time release and see what happens. hell, maybe ill even snort since ive read a few of you have in the past w/ good results. then again, I do realize this is NOT THE WAY TO GO but hey, im bored, im looking for something new, so maybe, just maybe ill give it a shot! 

anyone have any GOOD stories w/ the 12.5's? seems most of you have taken the 10's and thats where the stories have come from. for those w/ the 12.5's are you taking off the time release? doing that will bring me back to my old school oxy days w/ the whole removal of time release. havent had to do that in years and years. 

tell me the BEST WAY w/ the 12.5s. i have plenty but want to give it my best shot round 1.


----------



## Jabberwocky

just threw down 25MG of the blue time release. of course I took off the time release and chewed both up before swallowing. it's been about 15 mins so far and nothing. just been sitting here on the forums feeling a little light headed but thats about it. first time taking these in over 2 week so hopefully something good is to come. if this doenst work then maybe, just maybeeeeee, next till ill try the sniff. even tho I seem to think it would be the same, if not worse.


----------



## Morphling

Oral works just fine, to be honest, the bioavailability is good.  It actually seems to work best oral, in terms of any good effects.

First time I dosed a CR I was bumping in to the walls.  Hypnotic tolerance builds fast, tho, it would seem.  Be careful with these tho, blackouts suck.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well, the 25MG last night lead to a semi blackout but also a pass out where not much happened. i remember taking the ambien, reading the board, etc, but dont remember trying to fck my GF (she told me this morning) and talking foolish soon after. either way I was sleeping within and hour and woke up this morning just groggy. 

funny cuz I came back to this board just to post an update and I saw I said I may sniff if the 25MG by mouth didnt work; well guess what? I just sniffed 12.5. DEF DIDNT BURN like many say but the taste is EH; this coming from a dope fiend so any taste besides dope is EH to me at this point. hopefully me taking this 12.5 down/sniffing will make me feel OK/GOOD/GOOFY/WEIRD, whatever to keep me away from the dope. i just kicked the dope recently (although I have done since) but the withdrawals are not even close what they once were although the urge is still there. maybe taking back this 12.5 will keep my mind elsewhere. 

btw- I already feel the immediate effects. even writing this seems a bit different. not sure exactly what to say but def. feel "different". 

may have a glass of wine just to relax on this lovely/boring/dopeless Sunday.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

zolpidem is a shit drug, and it doesn't get better when one snorts it.


----------



## 36bobrich

Just chew it up and chill. burns like hell and is an unpleasant drip. If you don't take Ambien often it is a good hallucinogen, extremely good visuals when u take about 40 to 50mg every now and then. I take it too much and use it as substitute for benzos when I run out, and I enjoy just chewing it up. great and relaxing to take and watch and movie.


----------



## Jabberwocky

did shit for me last night and today. i am done w/ it. back to using it when i NEED it rather than trying to hallucinate. i even snored a 12.5 today around 10AM and then went to my drug of choice around 2PM. was shocked when i read this post because although i have tripped on this before, maybe when I first took it, i have not tripped or even tried to trip from this in over a year or so. eating/sniffing, same deal. prob. better off eating. i snorted for first time and felt zippo. taste was EH. everyone was saying terrible but if youre a sniffer, i am sure you snorted worse. my advice? listen to the rest of the board and the people who know. i am not a daily use of this drug, not even weekly, but just tried 25MG's and then 12.5MG's not many hours later and nothing came from it. i am putting these back in the cabinet and will used when absolutely needed.


----------



## SaY4cT

They go well with a benzo
I know people use them as downers but I find the drug itself to have a rather panicking comedown... don't know why
even at the dose of 10mg
just pop a light benzo an hour or 2 hours before, a really tiny amount should do the trick, you'll have a really intense feeling of well being and fall asleep rather easily

dreams will still rape your mind and you might wake up with a swollen bump somewhere on your head but hey...


----------



## Jabberwocky

i stepped away from benzos a few months ago. although the dope never scared me the thought of benzo withdrawal scares me, somehow. i was prescribed 90 .5's a mo for my anxiety after coming off a TERRIBLE year w/ TERRIBLE things happening to me (drugs aside). picked up the script and used to flip more than i'd take. then realized i need to completely step away before it brought on more bad than good, considering i already had enough problems. somehow was able to completely step aside. pat on the back for me. benzos never did it for me; nothing did except for opiates. sad.


----------



## DrKrUnKPiMp

Ah! thia is my first post and i'm gonna just go for it. so far a 5th of whiskey some ciggarettes' and this little doosey ambien are in to my systyem. Everybody is talkin ab0ut burn. I insuffulated 30mg and i'm good. not really a burn, more of a slight discomfort.
that only lasts about 2 mins. This is my first dabble into ambien and so far I feel more drunk than anything. No hallucenations or weird feelings. I almost feel dumb lol, I get so distracted from things. even the ripple on my wall is trying to tell me something more impotant than what i'm trying to say. tHINKING about doing another just to see where it'll take me.. Any ideas?


----------



## Above&Beyond

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> zolpidem is a shit drug, and it doesn't get better when one snorts it.



Zolpidem is actually one of my favorite drugs in my aresenal of favorites. It's a unique and fun high forshure. Once you realize you aren't sober and you start to feel slow and morph with time, you know your getting messed up. The rush is the best part. Shame you won't open yourself up to this wonderful drug. 
empty stomach = gets you somewhat fucked up 
Snorting = game over with quicker onset
However orally is still pretty fast. I can feel it within 10 minutes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BostonBrownTown said:


> i stepped away from benzos a few months ago. although the dope never scared me the thought of benzo withdrawal scares me, somehow. i was prescribed 90 .5's a mo for my anxiety after coming off a TERRIBLE year w/ TERRIBLE things happening to me (drugs aside). picked up the script and used to flip more than i'd take. then realized i need to completely step away before it brought on more bad than good, considering i already had enough problems. somehow was able to completely step aside. pat on the back for me. benzos never did it for me; nothing did except for opiates. sad.



wow, pretty cool this got bumped and I got to see some of my posts when I was still a raging dope fiend; here I am almost 5 months later and clean now. ha. who would have thought. I was probably jammed outta my mind when I wrote this post back then. god bless.


----------



## ThaDudeAbides

Above&Beyond said:


> Zolpidem is actually one of my favorite drugs in my aresenal of favorites. It's a unique and fun high forshure. Once you realize you aren't sober and you start to feel slow and morph with time, you know your getting messed up. The rush is the best part. Shame you won't open yourself up to this wonderful drug.
> empty stomach = gets you somewhat fucked up
> Snorting = game over with quicker onset
> However orally is still pretty fast. I can feel it within 10 minutes.



Doses you take?

Is there a better sleep aid that has recreational effects?


----------



## plt002

As someone who felt no effects with the 10mg ambien I was prescribed by taking it orally, and as someone who is a fan of snorting things, I figured railing it was the way to go. Tried for the first time last night and thought the burn would be horrible from what people said. Honestly, it was so minor I wouldn't even call it a burn. I think the people who find that it burns are either not crushing it finely enough or they aren't taking off the coating. Taking off the coating can be a real tedious bitch, I know. That's why you load a bowl and get a little ganja in your system so you're ready to pick all that shit out haha. 
I bumped 5mg and laid down thinking I would get the rush pretty quick. I felt nothing more than lethargic as I would have if it had worked correctly when I took it orally. After probably 30 minutes, I cracked open another 5mg and proceeded to wait again for the rush. After 5 minutes, this is the experience I typed up as it happened:

*Am I the only one who can see gifs out of still images while high?
I first saw 3 vacuums in my living room, but it turned out to only be a pug. Then aliens started shining their beams down through the pot lights in my ceiling. Then a transparent wall was put up between these aliens and me, but the wall was made up of alien faces. And I’m hearing a news broadcast that’s dubstep style, but no tvs are on in my house.  The broadcast kept saying ‘stop looking at me’ ‘stop looking!’*

And that was last night's trip. I went to bed soon after, feeling very pleased with the experience. And can I say, I haven't slept entirely through the night in 7-8 years. Last night was the FIRST night that happened. I woke up today feeling like a million bucks, like I could get so much done, my body felt renewed. 

And I just railed 5mg, still the same feeling as the first 5mg of last night. Maybe not as lethargic, just very relaxed. I'd suggest 5mg if you want just a chill high like you get from a few benzos. But get the full 10mg if you want a trip. Which I am about to do...

Final note- I think the craziness of the trip depends on what you want. I can sit here and say I want to have a normal conversation with a friend and will do it, but if I lay down and want to trip, I will. It's definitely a 'choose your own adventure' kinda thing. And everybody loves those.


----------



## Felcher

Why is it that ambien is the only sleeping med that people go crazy about? no comments about lunesta?  And what about the other end...anyone do it suppository style?


----------



## cook

Felcher said:


> Why is it that ambien is the only sleeping med that people go crazy about? no comments about lunesta?  And what about the other end...anyone do it suppository style?



Ambien just happens to be more common than the other z-drugs. The rest produce similar effects. Zolpidem works rectally pretty good too, however taking it orally is the most trippy experience for me. More you use the less fun it is, but the hangovers just get worse. I learned to hate the drug in the long run. Fun for a while but after some incidents doing extremely stupid things while under influence of massive doses accompanied by physical and mental hangover was not worth it any more, and it didnt even induce sleep any more. Very hard to not to re-dose, even it doesnt increase the euphoria but just messes you up more than you realize. Best to not get too far with this one.


----------



## Above&Beyond

ThaDudeAbides said:


> Doses you take?
> 
> Is there a better sleep aid that has recreational effects?



10-20mg does me good, snorted is my ROA. This might sound a little strange, but I know I'm feeling it when my face and eyebrows looks different and I'm way relaxed like a benzo. But it is a lot different than a benzo. 

I think Ambien is the only sleep aid that has most valuable recreational effects in my opinion. All of the "Z" drugs have an effect, but Ambien is still king in my opinion. I mainly abuse it for relaxation / taking the edge off. Works every time.


----------



## PHP87

Lunesta will really burn and mess up your nose badly and won't get you buzzed.

OTOH, Ambien works very nicely for me when snorted. 

Also be sure to remove the coating on the pills. You can just suck on them until you can taste the bitter ambien, remove it from your mouth and just dry it off with something like a microfiber cloth.

I use a pill crusher and a knife to remove all of the powder out of the pill crusher.

I usually snort 20mg. in one line without stopping, but depending on what brand of Zolpidem, some burn worse than others. But mostly the outer coating is what is sharp and causes more burn.

I like the feeling I get. No hallucinations or anything, but on lower doses I will be very outgoing and talkative, but not in an annoying way. It seems to boost my IQ and my wit along with my sense of humor at about 10 mg. snorted. 

At 20mg. snorted, I'll put on some Bluetooth headphones and listen to some music and be in a nice, warm and fuzzy dream-like state for about 45-90 minutes, then will doze off for a while, depending on how late it is and how tired I am.

I get 60 x 10mg. prescribed each month and I usually snort 30 of them recreationally and use the other half as intended.

I'm on 70mg. of Methadone prescribed for CP and also get 60 x 10mg of Diazepam per month as well, so I just have to go see my Dr. once a month, fill my scripts and I'm good for the next 30 days.

The drug I never run out early of is the Methadone. Been there, did that and learned my lesson.
Sometimes, I'll run out of Diazepam a few days short because I overdid it on the Ambien and use the Diazepam to help me sleep.

The Diazepam is prescribed for back muscle spasms due to Sciatica. 

I basically can't get high anymore. I don't drink anymore, don't care for MJ, so I get high on Ambien.

10mg. snorted and I can function normally and have a nice, pleasant buzz going.

20mg. and I usually just lay down, close my eyes and put on the headphones, then take them off once I'm nodding and it's nap time.

Again, remove that outer layer on the pills as that will reduce the amount of burning, but I don't find it to be too bad.

I've snorted coke, good coke in the past when I used to dabble in it (Never cared for the speedy drugs) and got worse burn than from Ambien and this was really good coke that was very high on the distribution chain and had very little cut.

You didn't run to the shitter after doing a line that was half coke and half mannitol.

This stuff was crushed pearls.

Just be sure not to drive on Ambien. It's probably more dangerous than driving drunk whether taken orally or snorted.

Anyways, that's been my experience with it and I've been taking Ambien nightly for about 15 years due to chronic insomnia and in my later years, due to CP as well.

Enjoy, but be careful. I always remember everything I do and I don't do any freaky stuff like drive to the 7-11 in my underwear, or raid the Fridge at 3:00 AM and not remember doing so.
I'm always fully aware of what I'm doing, even if I wake up in the middle of the night to take a piss, I always remember -and  I don't make any phone calls, no texts, no emails, no posts on BL or any other forums.

Maybe it's because I'm used to them, but even when I first started taking them, I never had "Ambien Amnesia" like some people claim to have, usually after they wreck their car or do some other stupid stuff.

Good night...


----------



## Speed King

Unfortunately, snorting a pill, which has all sorts of fillers and binders, many of which do not break down in the body, is simply not worth the tiny extra bit of Ambien. So what, if you have to take an extra 5 or 10 mg to get off, at least harm is reduced.


----------



## Speed King

With all due respect, you fellow B lighters are crazy. I hope you have a shit ton of downs to come off high doses. That shit can kill.


----------



## bluelighte

^^^^^goood shot snort more


----------



## tunesey

Zolpidem snorting is for wimps try snorting Zopiclone zolpidems big brother


----------



## crOOk

About 10 years ago on 45mg ambien, 110mg rectal codeine monohydrate, plenty of pot and something else I can't remember:

I'm laying inside my bed in the center of the room, incapacitated
What the fuck, there's a party in my room, so many people around me.
Guys you can't smoke in here (fuck I can't speak)
Oh god I'm gonna have to clean all this shit up.
Suddenly, the next morning had come and before I opened my eyes I again thought about the cleaning job, but everyone was gone.

Interesting. So definitely worth it. Fun? Nay not that much. No intention to overdose on it again.

When I take like 22.5mg I don't even feel much off it, I don't get tired at all, but I'll fall asleep easily. There's a high chance I'll redose and forget about. Benzos are very similar for me. Whole class of drugs (gabaergic hypnotics) seem kinda useless to me for recreational purposes.



tunesey said:


> Zolpidem snorting is for wimps try snorting Zopiclone zolpidems big brother


Amazing dreams, nasty taste in my mouth. Nothing too spectacular imho.


----------



## HermesTrismegustis

just railed a 10 mg, first time taking it ever, it burned so insanely bad the whole side of my face was busted up, i think i even shed a tear, but the pain is sharp and quick, i feel fine now, a bit euphoric, i plan to play video games on it to stay stimulated so i can stay awake, when the strangeness happens, i hope its a similar strange to lunesta, id rail one of those and itd almost be like a mild trip of its own variety

cheers!


----------



## Above&Beyond

I'm on 60mg of Ambien right now and damn I feel good. I'm all cozy in my bed just chillin. I feel a good sense of well-being on ambien, that it let's you not worry about shit. Anyways I'm about to spark this blunt. Peace.


----------



## Animoe

I've actually found that taking an Ambien takes away >98% of my worst opiate withdrawals.. Anyone else have the same experience? 

Anyway, if you haven't tried it, next time you're withdrawaling off opiates, pop an Ambien.


----------



## Strapped420

plt002 said:


> As someone who felt no effects with the 10mg ambien I was prescribed by taking it orally, and as someone who is a fan of snorting things, I figured railing it was the way to go. Tried for the first time last night and thought the burn would be horrible from what people said. Honestly, it was so minor I wouldn't even call it a burn. I think the people who find that it burns are either not crushing it finely enough or they aren't taking off the coating. Taking off the coating can be a real tedious bitch, I know. That's why you load a bowl and get a little ganja in your system so you're ready to pick all that shit out haha.
> I bumped 5mg and laid down thinking I would get the rush pretty quick. I felt nothing more than lethargic as I would have if it had worked correctly when I took it orally. After probably 30 minutes, I cracked open another 5mg and proceeded to wait again for the rush. After 5 minutes, this is the experience I typed up as it happened:
> 
> *Am I the only one who can see gifs out of still images while high?
> I first saw 3 vacuums in my living room, but it turned out to only be a pug. Then aliens started shining their beams down through the pot lights in my ceiling. Then a transparent wall was put up between these aliens and me, but the wall was made up of alien faces. And I’m hearing a news broadcast that’s dubstep style, but no tvs are on in my house.  The broadcast kept saying ‘stop looking at me’ ‘stop looking!’*
> 
> And that was last night's trip. I went to bed soon after, feeling very pleased with the experience. And can I say, I haven't slept entirely through the night in 7-8 years. Last night was the FIRST night that happened. I woke up today feeling like a million bucks, like I could get so much done, my body felt renewed.
> 
> And I just railed 5mg, still the same feeling as the first 5mg of last night. Maybe not as lethargic, just very relaxed. I'd suggest 5mg if you want just a chill high like you get from a few benzos. But get the full 10mg if you want a trip. Which I am about to do...
> 
> Final note- I think the craziness of the trip depends on what you want. I can sit here and say I want to have a normal conversation with a friend and will do it, but if I lay down and want to trip, I will. It's definitely a 'choose your own adventure' kinda thing. And everybody loves those.


I used to do alot of ambien, havent come across one in a long time... I want to shoot one but idk how that would work, but i would always sniff them, a family member had them prescribed, dident take them, let me have them.. So i would purposely sniff them in my bathroom with the ceiling fan on because i would hear like a radio show/voices coming from it...  Then i'd see "shadow people" and walls would be wavey, and also.. Do not mix alchohol, you will black out most likely... Don't remember much but i kept trying to get up and kept falling and hitting my head on the tub, my girl was like wtf and helped me... I almost went to the hospital, but i just laid in bed.


----------



## Barlow1992

The difference is euphoria, my friend.


----------



## DylanSins

SWIM was wondering if 10mg of ambien will have him at a nice buzz he has done xanax and klonopin in the past so will 10mg of ambien do it?


----------



## Moonchild621

I have a prescription for Ambien and use it occasionally for insomnia.  A few nights ago, I decided to see what would happen if I snorted it.  I have a really good pill crusher, makes any pill that isn't coated turn into a very fine powder.  Anyway, my pills are 10 mg.  Because I have bipolar disorder and already have to take Xanax, Zoloft, and Remeron just to deal with the anxiety and depression, I did not want to use more than the 10 mg. the first time I tried inhaling the Ambien.  As said, I crushed it into a very fine powder, and inhaled the Ambien.  It did NOT burn.  I am also on Ritalin (not long-acting) and snort it several times a week, and that stuff DOES burn.
Anyway, within 15 minutes, I got slammed with the Ambien hitting my system.  I cannot say it was a euphoric feeling...actually, it kind of freaked me out as I felt I was not in control of what I was doing.  I nearly fell over asleep on the keyboard to my laptop.  
I need to try this method one time before I take my nighttime Xanax and Remeron.  I think the culprit that caused me to get so "out of it" so fast was the Remeron.  Anyone who takes that med knows how fast it can knock you out.  
I must add, that for the past month, I do not swallow my pills whole, except for the Zoloft (100 mg. twice daily) and the Depakote ER (seizure disorder from car accident years ago).  The Xanax (2 mg./3x a day) and the Remeron (30 mg. at bedtime) I just let dissolve in my mouth, under my tongue.  Xanax is nasty, has a very bitter taste, but I keep a cold drink, usually lemonade, handy to wash the remnants down.  The Remeron is basically tasteless, and the outer shell dissolved pretty fast leaving the remainder to quickly disintegrate under my tongue.  It WILL cause my tongue to feel somewhat numb for a bit, but nothing serious.
The one and only med I snort several times a week, is my Ritalin.  I currently am on 20 mg. per day...2-10 mg tablets, not the long-acting type.  I grind them up into a very fine powder and then snort them.  It burns pretty bad, but I guess I have gotten used to that part and it doesn't last long.
The only drawback is, although I get a decent rush from inhaling the Ritalin (going to ask my doc to increase the amount soon), I also get very jittery, and my heart pounds in my chest for a certain amount of time.  I do often save back my pills for days so I can snort 30-40 mg. at a time.  I have found if I go over that amount, it makes me feel very sick....hands shake, I cannot sit still, heart pounds like crazy, and it just isn't worth it.
I am a 49 year-old female, 5'7", 170 lbs, so not petite by any means.  
Oh, meant to add...chewing Ambien, Xanax, and even Remeron will give almost the same effects and last longer.


----------



## Hunto97

*Ambien zolpidem*

took two 6.5mg zolpidem a few min ago.   10:50PM 
waiting to feel something.   This is my first go with prescription sleep meds.  I plugged 13 mg.  Hopefully I'll feel it.  
Listening to music.    Gotta listen to PANTYRAID 10:51-Mmmm yea .  Getting sleepy already.11:00.  

Next objective.   Listen to music until lim not sleepy anymore


----------



## steve022

Oxydiazecontin said:


> *Opinions*: Snorting Ambien, A fun time or a bad time?
> 
> I say a fun time most of the time... just don't over do or drive a car.. lol



I'd say that it could be "fun" at the time, but there's a high probability you will not remember.  Ambien basically makes you dream while awake, but unlike on other hallucinogens you aren't as responsive to reality.  If you have had any experience with other hallucinogens, you would know that tripping without knowing it is probably not good.  I've heard of people doing some very, very foolish things while on ambien awake.  If done properly, it's probably not that bad, but just don't screw it up.  Make sure you don't have to drive, go anywhere, do anything and have a sitter.  I wouldn't generally advocate this level of extreme caution, but deliriants are nothing to screw around with.  It's probably not that bad, but be really experienced with drugs before attempting this and I'm sure that it wouldn't end badly


----------



## MaxPayne

can you please tell me the steps you use to IV.. i have a i crush and put in spoon with 1cc cold water stir then heat for 10sec then stir and draw and shoot but the effects arent near as strong as everyone says


----------



## keeping

you don't wanna go down that road.


----------



## Erikmen

What for? It´s not worthy. Just use it the way you are supposed to. You will get basically the same results on that dosage. Maybe less


----------



## Dr. Opium

I've taken Ambien instranasally and it got me in a highly dissociated state of mind. Z-drugs tend to affect me as a dissociative drug.


----------



## opiosomnia

Realize this thread is old, but just wanted to post my thoughts.

Im bipolar with insomnia anyway, and at the tail end of a bad heroin addiction (18mo heroin free). I take 200mg of Seroquel a night, 900mg of Neurontin daily, 150mg of Vistaril daily, and 100mg of Lamictal daily, so I dont know if these have any affect on how the Ambien works. Also I had a brief recreational stint with Subutex for about a month and have been coming off that. The WD and the Lamictal that I just started brought onset insomnia, so my doc prescribed the lowest dose (5mg) of Ambien a night.

I was wary when she suggested it, but was in dire need of sleep. The first few nights I took it-- perfect. Fell right asleep, like a baby. I had no idea there could be any recreational value, but being an addict, I decided to look into it. Also, I cant cope with even the tiniest WD symptoms, so I was looking for any relief. One night it wasn't kicking in, so I took 10mg over two hours and finally fell asleep. Keep in mind that after many idiotic ODs, I experiment in very low doses. Also, I live in a situation where I absolutely can not be visibly fucked up.

Decided to IV some one night when I really wanted comfort-- honestly, I just was hoping for it to put me to sleep faster. A 5mg TEVA broke down quite well in cold water, and after multiple filterings it was nearly clear solution. I did it, hoping for instant drowsiness. I was NOT expecting to feel what I felt. 

It hit almost instantly. The way I can describe it, was like too many benzos and a little bit of shrooms. Once I took about 20mg of Ativan and too much NyQuil and Sub and hallucinated, believing there were people in my apartment watching me. And any time I ever took too many Xanax or Klonopin, I would lose coherent thought and just cry and yell. You know how you can never remember how many Xanax you took, but you know you want more? I felt nearly at that point. Also, my few trips with psychedelics were NOT pleasant.

So anyway, this IV Ambien flipped me out. At once I felt like I had to be very careful or I would lose all control of what I was doing. I remember cleaning up and putting my works away-- then checking every 5 min to make sure I had. Reminded me of getting a 2mg Ativan shot at the hospital. I made myself lay my head down and stay there. It did not make me sleepy at first-- almost hyper. And there was a definite dissociation. I've heard others call it "plastic" or "rubbery", and that actually fits. And I had the strange, scary sense of a presence in the room with me. It even made the TV seem too foreign and far away. Anyway, I eventually fell asleep and had wicked lucid dreams.

Whats odd is the next night, I took a 10mg dose orally for sleep, and it was like it had built up in my system. About 15 min in, I couldnt remember how many or when I took them, and I was definitely experiencing a hypnotic trip. I kept asking my boyfriend if I was asleep yet, if I was acting normal, and if he felt like the shadows were moving. I couldnt articulate what was happening at all, my thoughts just kept turning into smoke in my grasp. I had to turn the TV off because it was too plasticy and was making me feel really lonely and 'separate' somehow. I ended up tossing and turning all night, getting a few hours sleep in.

Mind you-- its not altogether a BAD feeling, IF you like that sort of thing. Reminiscent of A) high benzo doses, B) low psychedelic dose, and C) even how I felt injecting molly (stupid, I know, remember what I said about my experiments and ODs?) I just happen to hate those feelings. It makes me feel like the world is wrong and could shatter at any moment. But if youre the type who likes to eat fistfuls of Xanax or shrooms, you'll love it.

Please beware though-- I wont go into a tragedy that happened in my family with an uncle taking too much Ambien. SMALL DOSES!!!!!

UPDATE: Tried insufflating for the hell of it. Crushed, chopped, crushed, chopped, crushed, chopped into a very fine powder, it burned right at first and then stopped. I cant comprehend how a drug can be so fast acting nasally. The wobblyness hit me in a minute or two, and I must report that there is some opiate-esque euphoria. More euphoria, less dissociation than other routes. IMO for recreation, IV is far too intense, oral requires higher doses8), insufflation is just right.

10 min later: All tension is gone from my body, the world possesses the perfect amount of softness, and my mind is anchored in reality. Theres the comfort I was trying to attain.


----------



## marduk12

i would not recommend  snorting or taking more then what you should for this one....
i snorted 1 stillnox sr 12.5 mg i think, i removed the coating ....
snorted 2x 10mg i think they are... removed the coating film too on there...
fuck me dead... i didnt know but my mate told me... that i drove to their place and such..................i even went pick my misuss up from work...and thats when i woke up  when i almost smash into someone and she said  watch out  WTF 
then i realized wow what the fuck... i was sleep walking...( its afterwards a couple days AFTER) when i saw those friends... they told me mate, you had no shirt you came to our place, and had white shit near your nose...  
yeah anyways, in my experience, i would not recommend it...
even 1 ... one night i slept walk and pissed in the shoe cupboard, i didnt even know untill my missus told me the next morning lol
i was prescribed for them by the way...i just hated them..... alprazolam is so much better... oral... in my book 
and sorry for my  chunk of text... im pretty bad at making nice looking experiences in a nice paragraph like above my post !
and just realized its been revived... and im replying !!


----------



## Sizzle14

I did the same thing. Vaguely remember talking to someone on my couch and noone was there... Lol is right


----------



## micanicole

*snorting ambien isn't such a 'hellish' experience after all*



barnstable84 said:


> I found it hurt like a bitch to snort, but it was different depending on the brand. I was using generic brands where some pills seemed to be more filler than drug, so the amount you'd have to snort would be larger, which is a pain because the burning is so bad that you have to really work upto snorting it, let alone having to have a few goes at it to get it all in.
> 
> I found crushing the pills and plugging them with warm water is the best method. They kick in almost instantly and they last longer and you need less to feel good.


Ambien orally has always been a tease and a letdown for me so with the implied dare this post suggests (sayin the burn ain't worth it) I watched my luck dragon blow any snot of snorts out of his roa for the evening, crush up 2 5mg pills w/ coating and rail the large line produced and while it made his right eye tear up for 20 seconds and was admittedly not nice and numby like coke his biggest complaint was the yuck in his mouth at first drip (remedied with soda), I must say he got that hooter right up in there though, like as far up as possible immediately beforehand, no big problemo folks...done 5 mins ago. will chillax some and report further findings....


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Some people just have a hard-on for using substances via a non-oral route.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Moonchild621 said:


> As said, I crushed it into a very fine powder, and inhaled the Ambien.  It did NOT burn.  I am also on Ritalin (not long-acting) and snort it several times a week, and that stuff DOES burn.



I was just wondering whether what you did was a brand name or generic version?  I used to get the generics and I can tell you first hand, they burn like a mofo!  (Shit, I just reread your post and you said the same thing, I though you had said they DID NOT burn, sorry!) I kind of used to like the med but I used to hate when I'd have a bunch of shows taped I'd want to watch after my wife went to bed and of course, I'd watch them all and remember not one bit of them!  The other problem was that I'd literally fall out in the middle of taking a leak or walking to the kitchen and come to right before I'd hit the floor.  I actually really hurt myself 3-4 times.  Ended up telling my doc to stop that drug, that it wasn't working well for me.  And that ended the tale for me and Ambien.


----------



## HippiePunk

Ive only done ambian on two occasions: both at home staying awake, with 1 10mg pill. 

The story, is about the third time.
Today, i managed to get 2 10mg pills. So after work i go home and snort both the pills in one rail. Doesnt burn nearly as bad as ppl say. (But my nose has had the 'pleasure' of snorting both crystal meth & methadone, and i can tell you, those are the top 2 worst burns i have had. And ive had alot lol).
Then i drank about 130mg DXM (cough syrup with only DXM, not the gels)
Just to potentiate any trippy effects. I purposefully only took enough to only barely enough to cross threshold.
Anyway, i call up my weed girl, and she took me to dealers place (who i knew, but not that he was her dealer as well lol) but the effects of be being up on ambian were starting to become very apparent.The sun and shadows were playing tricks with my eyes and because i love psychedelics (LSD being my preference) i loved this feeling. i was tripping, but only very very slightly. Enough to be able to tell. The drive back to my place was very interesting, and i kept getting asked why i was spacing out or if i was ok. Lol. Now that im home writing this, my anxiety is high, idk from ambian or the robo, but im bout to.smoke some herb to calm me down. Eyes still playing tricks on me, which i am enjoying very much, however mild.


----------



## jonrp

Alright, I have consumed ambien every single way other than IV. Smoking it is just stupid and a waste, your best bet is to just sniff it or swallow it.


----------



## kinch

*Don't Forget Plugging!*



jonrp said:


> Alright, I have consumed ambien every single way other than IV. Smoking it is just stupid and a waste, your best bet is to just sniff it or swallow it.



Sniffing is fun and all, but when you've got plenty left and a tube for rectal administration... plugging is kind of the dosing of the gods. I feel like I just finished meditating for 3 hours.

Admittedly, I did swallow one and rail another, so I have ~60mg in my body right now.

Just do *whatever ROA suits you best*.


----------



## cmpetr2kk

I don't know if it's just me, but I I'm prescribed klonopin, and it seems like when I take my klonopin it takes away from the effect of ambien. I mean I can take 20 of them things and not feel nothing after taking my K pins. Does anybody else experience this? Does anybody else have experience snorting ambien who takes klonopin as well, and does that help bring back the wonderful feeling of ambien when snorted?


----------



## cmpetr2kk

subisjustokay said:


> Why would someone even want to snort or smoke AMBIEN!?



To get a better buz silly lol


----------



## cmpetr2kk

I just snorted 20 milligrams chopped it up real fine and I didn't find it burned very bad at all...


----------



## OpanaMinded

I've railed a fair amount of ambian in my day. Actually just had a little about an hour ago. As a seasoned "snorter" id say it's one of the rougher burns out there but there is worse. Also I think the 12.5mg xr (I believe they are extended but not sure ) do not burn as badly. I only rail them if I have eaten recently as it tends not to work well if taken orally after a meal.


----------



## OpanaMinded

Btw... When my wife overindulges on them a little and successfully stays awake on them, (oh and has a few glasses of wine in her) she turns into a super freak. And I'm talking freak! It's awesome but can get annoying after a while. was wondering if anyone else has ever expirenced (or seen someone) this.


----------



## Arjayy

So here's the nearly pain free way to snort ambien.  Get a cup of hot water.  Get a syringe.  File or cut the sharp tip off of the syringe.  cut ambien pills in half.  place half's in empty syringe.  Pull hot water into syringe.  Wait about 10 mins for ambien to dissolve.  Place (dulled) needle up your noze and squirt half of the fluid DEEP in each nostril.  I usually do like 2 10mg pills in about 1 ml of water.  Works well with little to no burn.  Then the fun beginz!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Speed King

You guys are taking this way far. Technically, snorting works, but tears up sinuses. I took Ambien for a solid 5 years. In the beginning, I tripped balls. That went away quickly. I have blacked out so many times. Alcohol is fun with Ambien, but it's automatic black out city. I just switched to Temazepam. Way better IMO. Anyway, eat 20mg and stay up. Things will look a little triply. Color will be brighter, shapes may distort and that's about it. 30mg and higher usually leads to blackouts. After five years, It would take 20mg for me to fall asleep. You really have to respect Ambien. It can work well or fuck you up. By the way, it works very well sublingually. I don't think it's worth snorting or IV'ing at all. 20 mg under the tongue works.


----------



## Universalvibration

Oh yeah my first gram and a half was great. But stopped snorting 2cb after everytime my nasal passage swelled so much i couldnt clear them effeciently. So i started popping like 60- 75 mg to get the same effect as a 40 mg rail would do to me. so i wouldnt reccomend snorting anything especially ambien. if you had the choice , eat it.


----------



## likeakite

One Summer night I took 10 AMBIEN 10 mgs each. Spaced apart. Later that night I looked out my 2nd floor window and I saw evil looking spirits floating all around my truck. They looked like  a Dementer from Harry potter. When I yelled at them they looked at me then flew away into the dark scary woods. True story


----------



## DaDrugman

Snorting Ambian  doesn't burn too bad


----------



## DaDrugman

Hunto97 said:


> took two 6.5mg zolpidem a few min ago.   10:50PM
> waiting to feel something.   This is my first go with prescription sleep meds.  I plugged 13 mg.  Hopefully I'll feel it.
> Listening to music.    Gotta listen to PANTYRAID 10:51-Mmmm yea .  Getting sleepy already.11:00.
> 
> Next objective.   Listen to music until lim not sleepy anymore


I'm with ya!! I just snorted 3 10 mg


----------



## DaDrugman

laCster said:


> dont snort ambiens noobs lool.


Read the post man


----------



## DaDrugman

I like percs, but I'm out. Hello ambian


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Closed


----------

